# Colege Kids Sign Petition to Have Gun Owners Executed in FEMA Camps



## JimBowie1958

No Joke.

» Students Sign Petition To Have Gun Owners Executed In Concentration Camps Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

And I don't care if it is at Alex 'nut-Case' Jones site. Facts are still facts and too many of todays college students are fascists to the core.


----------



## Godboy

Oh jesus christ.


----------



## Geaux4it

JimBowie1958 said:


> No Joke.
> 
> » Students Sign Petition To Have Gun Owners Executed In Concentration Camps Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> And I don't care if it is at Alex 'nut-Case' Jones site. Facts are still facts and too many of todays college students are fascists to the core.



And again, I know many of you have read this before, IMO, it was one of my better blogs that applies here.

-Geaux
========================================================
The Decay of Society

Our society, and it&#8217;s associated culture, have made the expected choices at the polling booth. It was a paradigm shift of epic proportions. The decisions by those in the slight majority did not come to pass by accident. It was by design and the results (Obama re-election) as I said were expected by those who have designed this current strife. To get here though, it took an investment over many years to swing public opinion into thinking traditional American values, (hard work, accountability, religion, guns, etc) are not the values our country should stand for. 

The Democrat machine knew the mental capacity of our youth, coupled with its watered down education system, were ripe for reprogramming. Education camps? Not such a stretch to believe the deliberate infiltration of liberal teachers, administrators, professors within our education system laid the foundation over the years that have come to fruition at the polls. 

In addition, we have a POTUS who even today remains on the campaign trail like no other President in our history. He is the master of orchestrating social divide like no other. Obama convinced the majority you are either with me/us or you are with the 1%. An issue is, Obama has done an excellent job at eliminating opportunities that were available for the 99% to apply hard work, and acceptable risk, with hopes of entering the community of the 1%. Interesting enough, not much emphasis being made on increasing the band width of the middle class. Obama&#8217;s agenda does not allow for the middle class to thrive. He wants 2 classes for now. Those who still decide to remain in the 1% are going to be under assault for years to come, while the remainder of society will tread water right at or slightly above the poverty line. Eventually, like buying firearms, the government will do its best to influence you into not pursuing the investment of time, money and hard work to reach the 1% pool. Like the future demise, relative to the quality and availability of Physicians as a result of Obamacare, very few will want to take the risk to excel. 

I&#8217;m not sure America can win this war. And make no mistake, that is exactly how it feels to many in this country who have not gone through the indoctrination process. Like I mentioned, the investment in our education system to reach this point, combined with the media assaults and the never ending coverage of the Obama&#8217;s and their escapades, have all come together at the right place and time.

I have to hand it to the Democrat machine. They made a plan, stuck with it over decades, and the investment has come to fruition. 

For liberals it has to feel like Shangri-La


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Sounds legit.

Dude ... seriously....


----------



## Geaux4it

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Sounds legit.
> 
> Dude ... seriously....


----------



## paulitician

Media analyst Mark Dice has once again documented how many young Americans are completely disconnected from reality, capturing California college students signing a fake petition to imprison all legal gun owners in concentration camps and even to have them executed.

&#8220;We just want to make sure we disarm the citizens. We can trust the government to be the only ones with guns.&#8221; Dice said to students on campus in San Diego, while they unquestioningly signed the petition to &#8220;repeal the Second Amendment.&#8221;

&#8220;These peasants don&#8217;t need guns,&#8221; Dice stated, adding &#8220;We want to put all registered gun owners in prison,&#8221; prompting one student to replay &#8220;Yes, it&#8217;s too dangerous.&#8221; for people to own guns.

&#8220;It&#8217;s just a simple repeal of the Second Amendment and we&#8217;ll be terminating and executing all of the gun owners.&#8221; Dice told another signatory who replied &#8220;OK, thank you.&#8221; and walked off.

&#8220;We are going to ban all guns except for the military and police.&#8221; Dice told another student, who signed the petition. &#8220;We&#8217;ll do door to door confiscations, we have lists of all the registered weapons, so the military will just go and take those away from people.&#8221; Dice added. &#8220;Ok.&#8221; the student replied.

Another male student signed the petition even though Dice suggested confiscating gun owners&#8217; weapons and shooting them with them. &#8220;If they like their guns so much, let&#8217;s just feed the gun owners some of their own lead.&#8221; Dice ludicrously said.

&#8220;I didn&#8217;t think I could get any more ridiculous.&#8221; Dice stated after the student thanked him and went about his day...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n02qgqtpRKY]College Students Sign Petition to Imprison All Registered Gun Owners! - YouTube[/ame]


http://www.infowars.com/students-sign-petition-to-have-gun-owners-executed-in-concentration-camps/
http://www.drudgereport.com/


----------



## dannyboys

Note: These [colege] kids who signed the petition are 100% LIB pussies.
Who would they run to at the first sign of any threat to them or their families? The neighbor with the 'NRA' sign on the lawn.


----------



## rightwinger

JimBowie1958 said:


> No Joke.
> 
> » Students Sign Petition To Have Gun Owners Executed In Concentration Camps Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> And I don't care if it is at Alex 'nut-Case' Jones site. Facts are still facts and too many of todays college students are fascists to the core.



Why else would we have FEMA Camps?


----------



## Defiant1

dannyboys said:


> Note: These [colege] kids who signed the petition are 100% LIB pussies.
> Who would they run to at the first sign of any threat to them or their families? The neighbor with the 'NRA' sign on the lawn.



The ones signing this petition should be the ones assigned to round-up the gun owners.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Sounds legit.
> 
> Dude ... seriously....



Lol, your such an idiot sometimes.

The petition was not legit, but the fascists signing it are.


And, of course, they are libtards.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Defiant1 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note: These [colege] kids who signed the petition are 100% LIB pussies.
> Who would they run to at the first sign of any threat to them or their families? The neighbor with the 'NRA' sign on the lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones signing this petition should be the ones assigned to round-up the gun owners.
Click to expand...


Of course, but the libtards in power wont do that. They will send brave but misguided patriots to do their dirty work for them and laugh about what morons they are behind closed doors.


----------



## Truthmatters

and the students laughed while they signed it I bet.


----------



## JimBowie1958

rightwinger said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Joke.
> 
> » Students Sign Petition To Have Gun Owners Executed In Concentration Camps Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> And I don't care if it is at Alex 'nut-Case' Jones site. Facts are still facts and too many of todays college students are fascists to the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why else would we have FEMA Camps?
Click to expand...


People like you have always had such camps, from the Boer Wars to the Final Solution, to Stalin's  death camps, Mao's 're-education' camps and Pol Pot's killing fields.

Too bad the Jacobins didn't think of it too and we would have fewer socialists in France today.


----------



## rightwinger

Welcome Gun Owners


----------



## JimBowie1958

Truthmatters said:


> and the students laughed while they signed it I bet.



Like you did, cretin?


----------



## rightwinger

JimBowie1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Joke.
> 
> » Students Sign Petition To Have Gun Owners Executed In Concentration Camps Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> And I don't care if it is at Alex 'nut-Case' Jones site. Facts are still facts and too many of todays college students are fascists to the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why else would we have FEMA Camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have always had such camps, from the Boer Wars to the Final Solution, to Stalin's  death camps, Mao's 're-education' camps and Pol Pot's killing fields.
> 
> Too bad the Jacobins didn't think of it too and we would have fewer socialists in France today.
Click to expand...


So what is your point?

Elections have consequences. You will be given a chance to be re-educated


----------



## JimBowie1958

rightwinger said:


> Welcome Gun Owners



As it has always been with Progressives.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBZsTf6oLfY]George Bernard Shaw Justify Yourself.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manchester

Brilliant.  I applaud the brilliance of whoever started this petition.  

Whoever it was has been sitting in his or her little college dorm thinking "how can I best get some republican panties in a bunch" and as this thread attests whoever it was who thought it up has come up with a doozy.

If for one second I believed the thought behind this petition was sincere I'd be appauled.  But I didn't and so I'm not and anyone who takes a backward step for one second has to tip their hat to a good trolling.  

Maybe some form petition about how "If George W Bush didn't actually win his first election he should be allowed to run again 2016" would be a better counter strike than the above outpouring of rhetoric?


----------



## rightwinger

JimBowie1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Gun Owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it has always been with Progressives.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBZsTf6oLfY]George Bernard Shaw Justify Yourself.mpg - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Look.....Its not as bad as you think

You are allowed your own garden plot and there is Bingo on Tuesday nights

After a while, you will enjoy it


----------



## Truthmatters

these rs cant even figure out it was a joke


----------



## JimBowie1958

Manchester said:


> Brilliant.  I applaud the brilliance of whoever started this petition.
> 
> Whoever it was has been sitting in his or her little college dorm thinking "how can I best get some republican panties in a bunch" and as this thread attests whoever it was who thought it up has come up with a doozy.
> 
> If for one second I believed the thought behind this petition was sincere I'd be appauled.  But I didn't and so I'm not and anyone who takes a backward step for one second has to tip their hat to a good trolling.
> 
> Maybe some form petition about how "If George W Bush didn't actually win his first election he should be allowed to run again 2016" would be a better counter strike than the above outpouring of rhetoric?



roflmao, you are a moron.

The petition is a prank but the students are sincere, you brainless dolt.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Truthmatters said:


> these rs cant even figure out it was a joke



roflmao, the signatures were not a joke, dumbass.


----------



## rightwinger

JimBowie1958 said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.  I applaud the brilliance of whoever started this petition.
> 
> Whoever it was has been sitting in his or her little college dorm thinking "how can I best get some republican panties in a bunch" and as this thread attests whoever it was who thought it up has come up with a doozy.
> 
> If for one second I believed the thought behind this petition was sincere I'd be appauled.  But I didn't and so I'm not and anyone who takes a backward step for one second has to tip their hat to a good trolling.
> 
> Maybe some form petition about how "If George W Bush didn't actually win his first election he should be allowed to run again 2016" would be a better counter strike than the above outpouring of rhetoric?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roflmao, you are a moron.
> 
> The petition is a prank but the students are sincere, you brainless dolt.
Click to expand...


They are not going to take everyones guns

If you show your Liberal Card you can keep it


----------



## JimBowie1958

rightwinger said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Gun Owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it has always been with Progressives.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBZsTf6oLfY]George Bernard Shaw Justify Yourself.mpg - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look.....Its not as bad as you think
> 
> You are allowed your own garden plot and there is Bingo on Tuesday nights
> 
> After a while, you will enjoy it
Click to expand...


Yeah, till the hangman comes.

You fascists cant pull it off in this country, no matter how dumbed down you think we are.

You will find a lot of surprising things on Ragnarok.


----------



## JimBowie1958

rightwinger said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.  I applaud the brilliance of whoever started this petition.
> 
> Whoever it was has been sitting in his or her little college dorm thinking "how can I best get some republican panties in a bunch" and as this thread attests whoever it was who thought it up has come up with a doozy.
> 
> If for one second I believed the thought behind this petition was sincere I'd be appauled.  But I didn't and so I'm not and anyone who takes a backward step for one second has to tip their hat to a good trolling.
> 
> Maybe some form petition about how "If George W Bush didn't actually win his first election he should be allowed to run again 2016" would be a better counter strike than the above outpouring of rhetoric?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roflmao, you are a moron.
> 
> The petition is a prank but the students are sincere, you brainless dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not going to take everyones guns
Click to expand...


They will try and fail.



rightwinger said:


> If you show your Liberal Card you can keep it



Some of us plan to do exactly that.

Others will  just cut throats as they sleep.


----------



## Manchester

JimBowie1958 said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.  I applaud the brilliance of whoever started this petition.
> 
> Whoever it was has been sitting in his or her little college dorm thinking "how can I best get some republican panties in a bunch" and as this thread attests whoever it was who thought it up has come up with a doozy.
> 
> If for one second I believed the thought behind this petition was sincere I'd be appauled.  But I didn't and so I'm not and anyone who takes a backward step for one second has to tip their hat to a good trolling.
> 
> Maybe some form petition about how "If George W Bush didn't actually win his first election he should be allowed to run again 2016" would be a better counter strike than the above outpouring of rhetoric?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roflmao, you are a moron.
> 
> The petition is a prank but the students are sincere, you brainless dolt.
Click to expand...


2 insults in one small point, does throwing insults at faceless strangers on the internet make you feel like a big man?

I very much doubt any more than 1 or maybe 2 unhinged individuals actually want extermination camps for responsible gun owners, they just want to get on their nerves.  And if you spent as much time thinking as you did throwing abuse about you'd probably have worked that out for yourself.


----------



## Truthmatters

your insane Jim Bowie


----------



## Truthmatters

JimBowie1958 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> these rs cant even figure out it was a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roflmao, the signatures were not a joke, dumbass.
Click to expand...


yes they were you idiot


----------



## Capstone

The stunt was good for some laughs, but it really seemed more an indictment on the credibility of petitions than anything else.

It's a pretty safe bet that most of those kids were just out to placate some pushy stranger in the least confrontational way possible, and I'd be willing to bet that more than a couple used phony signatures to do it.

The reaction of the guy pushing green initiatives with summer jobs sort of blows the premise of the parody out of the water. Not all of us 'liberals' are out to abolish the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## rightwinger

JimBowie1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> roflmao, you are a moron.
> 
> The petition is a prank but the students are sincere, you brainless dolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not going to take everyones guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They will try and fail.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you show your Liberal Card you can keep it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of us plan to do exactly that.
> 
> Others will  just cut throats as they sleep.
Click to expand...


Quit whining

You will come to enjoy your FEMA Camp

Hot Showers
Pizza nights
Edited FoxNews


----------



## paulitician

I know a lot of people like to laugh this stuff off, but is it really so funny? It's not a joke. The Communist Globalists are serious about disarming Citizens. And these people vote for them. Always keep that in mind.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Manchester said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.  I applaud the brilliance of whoever started this petition.
> 
> Whoever it was has been sitting in his or her little college dorm thinking "how can I best get some republican panties in a bunch" and as this thread attests whoever it was who thought it up has come up with a doozy.
> 
> If for one second I believed the thought behind this petition was sincere I'd be appauled.  But I didn't and so I'm not and anyone who takes a backward step for one second has to tip their hat to a good trolling.
> 
> Maybe some form petition about how "If George W Bush didn't actually win his first election he should be allowed to run again 2016" would be a better counter strike than the above outpouring of rhetoric?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roflmao, you are a moron.
> 
> The petition is a prank but the students are sincere, you brainless dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 insults in one small point, does throwing insults at faceless strangers on the internet make you feel like a big man?
Click to expand...


No,  since they are TRUE insults, it simply means I am being frank with you.



Manchester said:


> I very much doubt any more than 1 or maybe 2 unhinged individuals actually want extermination camps for responsible gun owners, they just want to get on their nerves.  .



Yes, you are a fool.


----------



## natstew

These students are the result of 12 years of Government Indoctrination Camps.

 This is what preceeded Hitler in Germany.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Know how many liberals admit to owening a firearm? Bill Maher for starters.


----------



## JimBowie1958

rightwinger said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not going to take everyones guns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will try and fail.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you show your Liberal Card you can keep it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of us plan to do exactly that.
> 
> Others will  just cut throats as they sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit whining
> 
> You will come to enjoy your FEMA Camp
> 
> Hot Showers
> Pizza nights
Click to expand...


Yeah George Bernard Shaw thought it all funny too, and Hitler took his ideas for gas chambers straight from reading Shaw.


----------



## Truthmatters

your a nut ball


don't kill any cops like you fellow nut balls who believed this stupid crap


----------



## Luddly Neddite

JimBowie1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Joke.
> 
> » Students Sign Petition To Have Gun Owners Executed In Concentration Camps Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> And I don't care if it is at Alex 'nut-Case' Jones site. Facts are still facts and too many of todays college students are fascists to the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why else would we have FEMA Camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have always had such camps, from the Boer Wars to the Final Solution, to Stalin's  death camps, Mao's 're-education' camps and Pol Pot's killing fields.
> 
> Too bad the Jacobins didn't think of it too and we would have fewer socialists in France today.
Click to expand...


Its nutter rw crap like this that _looses_ pub/pottie elections.

As long as you _maroons_ lie like this, you will continue to lose.

Go to college and learn to spell _colege._

And, get it through your head that everyone in the USA has the very same right to an opinion as you do.


----------



## billyerock1991

Sounds good to me ... I'll be glad to be the guy who goes and removes it from their cold dead fingers ... I just got a brand new bolt cutter ... one quick snap, cold dead finger removed ... gun in custody ...


----------



## paulitician

natstew said:


> These students are the result of 12 years of Government Indoctrination Camps.
> 
> This is what preceeded Hitler in Germany.



Yeah, sadly this is what our Universities are producing these days. The Communist Globalist indoctrination is overwhelming in our Schools. It's one of the reasons more & more people are turning away from Government-Schooling. It's all just indoctrination now. And it starts at a very early age in our Public School System.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

There is no communist indoctrination in the US. All you'd need to do to discredit communism is point at Russia and China. One's failed already, the other's failing. Communism doesn't work. End of concern.

What's happening if anything, is people are reacting emotionally instead of rationally. Simple ask anyone who supports this kind of ridiculousness, "if someone's mugging your Mom, what do you do?" If they say go save Mom, ask them how. Does the mugger have a weapon? Do you? If not how exactly do you propose to help her? Call 911? Why? Because they have guns?


----------



## SwimExpert

Delta4Embassy said:


> There is no communist indoctrination in the US. All you'd need to do to discredit communism is point at Russia and China. One's failed already, the other's failing. Communism doesn't work. End of concern.



You call China's emergence in the 21st century as a super power "failing"?


----------



## SwimExpert

Truthmatters said:


> see how stupid the right is?



About .02 of you.


----------



## billyerock1991

Capstone said:


> The stunt was good for some laughs, but it really seemed more an indictment on the credibility of petitions than anything else.
> 
> It's a pretty safe bet that most of those kids were just out to placate some pushy stranger in the least confrontational way possible, and I'd be willing to bet that more than a couple used phony signatures to do it.
> 
> The reaction of the guy pushing green initiatives with summer jobs sort of blows the premise of the parody out of the water. Not all of us 'liberals' are out to abolish the 2nd Amendment.



it crack me up when I see these gun owners say stupid shit like this ... so the ole sarcastic button gets pushed ... I can't believe that these gun owners are so ignorant to believe that we Liberals want to do this kind of shit ... it's beyond me ... but every day they show us their ignorance about what we are about,  so sarcastic button here  comes out ...


----------



## Delta4Embassy

World knew cruelty and war and murder a LONG time before gunpowder was invented. Things might be better without guns, but they also might be worse. If ending crime isn't a pistol shot away and we're back to swords and maces, ending a violent crime will be back to only the strong being able to. And everyone who isn't physically strong and capable being at the mercy of those that are.


----------



## Edgetho

Delta4Embassy said:


> *There is no communist indoctrination in the US. *All you'd need to do to discredit communism is point at Russia and China. One's failed already, the other's failing. Communism doesn't work. End of concern.
> 
> What's happening if anything, is people are reacting emotionally instead of rationally. Simple ask anyone who supports this kind of ridiculousness, "if someone's mugging your Mom, what do you do?" If they say go save Mom, ask them how. Does the mugger have a weapon? Do you? If not how exactly do you propose to help her? Call 911? Why? Because they have guns?


----------



## Sunni Man

Truthmatters said:


> see how stupid the right is?
> 
> this was a joke and they cant figure it out


Actually, it was a joke on the liberal lefties and progressives.

But they are too stupid to understand the punch line.    ..


----------



## Duped

billyerock1991 said:


> Sounds good to me ... I'll be glad to be the guy who goes and removes it from their cold dead fingers ... I just got a brand new bolt cutter ... one quick snap, cold dead finger removed ... gun in custody ...


Guns are here to stay. If you were able to ban them, only the criminals would have guns you dumb MF. 

Keep your children away from liberals - they will turn them against our Constitution; make them anti american!


----------



## Truthmatters

you people supporting cheating in elections .

that is how morally bankrupt you all are


----------



## Truthmatters

We will END your cheating and you will never again win an election


Then some of you nut balls will kill your fellow Americans.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Need a NRA-backed movie akin to the "Day Without a Mexican" one which depicted California sans Mexicans.  "Day Without Guns" showing the utter mayhem which would ensue now that criminals can rob a bank more or less without fear since  afew cops or feds shwoing up have to subdue them with swords and halberds instead of firearms.


----------



## Katzndogz

They might be the same students who signed the petition legalizing 4th trimester abortions of living children.

Fourth Trimester Abortion: Are You Serious? | Dr. Robert M. Myers


----------



## billyerock1991

paulitician said:


> I know a lot of people like to laugh this stuff off, but is it really so funny? It's not a joke. The Communist Globalists are serious about disarming Citizens. And these people vote for them. Always keep that in mind.



so come  with us lets go on across the US in every state and get these guns .. taken them away ... we CAN DO IT !!! cause the commies are coming to get you.... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnzHtm1jhL4]Napoleon XIV: 'They're coming to take me away' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

dear right wing idiots


those people laughed at  that fool with the petition.

I sign petitions I don't believe in  all the time.

It puts it on the ballot NOT makes it law you idiots


----------



## Truthmatters

you guys don't like the people voting huh.

Its why you cheat people out of their right to vote


----------



## billyerock1991

natstew said:


> These students are the result of 12 years of Government Indoctrination Camps.
> 
> This is what preceeded Hitler in Germany.



no .... these students are hired actors .... by the gun lobby you idiot ... its nothing more then to get your craw up ... and they have 
succeeded hitler now thats funn cause hitler made it so you had to own a gun ...Hitler !!! BWA HAHAHAHAHAHAH
thats right say HITLER and that makes you credible ... idiot


----------



## Edgetho

Delta4Embassy said:


> World knew cruelty and war and murder a LONG time before gunpowder was invented. Things might be better without guns, but they also might be worse. If ending crime isn't a pistol shot away and we're back to swords and maces, ending a violent crime will be back to only the strong being able to. And everyone who isn't physically strong and capable being at the mercy of those that are.



The old saying, "God created Man, but Winchester made him equal" is far more true than people realize.

Before the gun, people had swords.  And about the only people who could afford swords were the wealthier people.

Yeah, the poor could manage a shovel or an axe, but they would have no chance against a man with a sword.

Not talking a Broad Sword.  I'm talking a fighting sword.

The term 'swashbuckler' came about because young men would wear fighting swords on their hips along with a small shield.  And when they walked, you could hear them coming from a distance because of the distinctive noise they made of the sword and shiled clanging together.

And those guys?  They'd just as soon run a peasant through as look at him.

In fact, the greatest tool ever invented for keeping the lower classes down is disarming them.

In Asia, it led to the Martial Arts.  Kung Fu, Karate, Judo, Ju Jitsu, etc.

These all came about because the elites took weapons away from everybody but themselves.

If you've ever studied Asian Martial Arts, you'll see many and varied lithographs, paintings, etc of Men fighting with Farm Implements or sticks.

The sword was kept away from the common man on penalty of death.

Same thing here.  Our resident dimocrap scum want to disarm everybody but themselves.

They think they're the elites...  But they're not.  It's a myth they cling to that enables them to justify their lies.

They're just mindless drones doing the bidding of their Masters.


----------



## Truthmatters

the right lies all day long


----------



## Truthmatters

you guys have put up Doctored tape in the past folks


----------



## rightwinger

They will be placed in FEMA Death Camps for their own protection and re-education


----------



## rightwinger

Edgetho said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> World knew cruelty and war and murder a LONG time before gunpowder was invented. Things might be better without guns, but they also might be worse. If ending crime isn't a pistol shot away and we're back to swords and maces, ending a violent crime will be back to only the strong being able to. And everyone who isn't physically strong and capable being at the mercy of those that are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old saying, "God created Man, but Winchester made him equal" is far more true than people realize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I thought Colt made them equal


----------



## Agit8r

Kinda seems like he stole that bit from Jay Leno


----------



## Truthmatters

some love their guns more than their fellow man


----------



## billyerock1991

Delta4Embassy said:


> Know how many liberals admit to owening a firearm? Bill Maher for starters.



when I grew up, our house was a military family ... we all shot my dads guns  being a liberal family never thought much about it ... I personally like shooting a bow then a gun... but that's just my preference ... as a flaming left wing lefty, I never wanted to own a gun ... but i have several nice Bows... no compound bows, just the regular bow that you had when you were a little kid..

I have a huge back yard ...ever now and then I'll  go out a target shoot ...if that's what you call it ... watch the arrows miss the target is what I call it ... oh yes I just remember ... I have a pellet gun... I shoot that ever once in a while too...  as for owning a gun, I really don't need one... but I'm not apposed for others to own one, or a dozen... I don't care...


----------



## Katzndogz

Edgetho said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> World knew cruelty and war and murder a LONG time before gunpowder was invented. Things might be better without guns, but they also might be worse. If ending crime isn't a pistol shot away and we're back to swords and maces, ending a violent crime will be back to only the strong being able to. And everyone who isn't physically strong and capable being at the mercy of those that are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old saying, "God created Man, but Winchester made him equal" is far more true than people realize.
> 
> Before the gun, people had swords.  And about the only people who could afford swords were the wealthier people.
> 
> Yeah, the poor could manage a shovel or an axe, but they would have no chance against a man with a sword.
> 
> Not talking a Broad Sword.  I'm talking a fighting sword.
> 
> The term 'swashbuckler' came about because young men would wear fighting swords on their hips along with a small shield.  And when they walked, you could hear them coming from a distance because of the distinctive noise they made of the sword and shiled clanging together.
> 
> And those guys?  They'd just as soon run a peasant through as look at him.
> 
> In fact, the greatest tool ever invented for keeping the lower classes down is disarming them.
> 
> In Asia, it led to the Martial Arts.  Kung Fu, Karate, Judo, Ju Jitsu, etc.
> 
> These all came about because the elites took weapons away from everybody but themselves.
> 
> If you've ever studied Asian Martial Arts, you'll see many and varied lithographs, paintings, etc of Men fighting with Farm Implements or sticks.
> 
> The sword was kept away from the common man on penalty of death.
> 
> Same thing here.  Our resident dimocrap scum want to disarm everybody but themselves.
> 
> They think they're the elites...  But they're not.  It's a myth they cling to that enables them to justify their lies.
> 
> They're just mindless drones doing the bidding of their Masters.
Click to expand...


A woman recently fought off a carjacker with a stick that had a large rock taped to it.  That's what we're reduced to.   Until the liberals come for the sticks and rocks.


----------



## SwimExpert

Truthmatters said:


> some love their guns more than their fellow man



Well, with examples of human beings like yourself, why not?


----------



## JimBowie1958

rightwinger said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why else would we have FEMA Camps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People like you have always had such camps, from the Boer Wars to the Final Solution, to Stalin's  death camps, Mao's 're-education' camps and Pol Pot's killing fields.
> 
> Too bad the Jacobins didn't think of it too and we would have fewer socialists in France today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what is your point?
> 
> Elections have consequences. You will be given a chance to be re-educated
Click to expand...


Letting our political system become a duopoly has consequences; the ruin and destruction of our Republic.


----------



## billyerock1991

Duped said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me ... I'll be glad to be the guy who goes and removes it from their cold dead fingers ... I just got a brand new bolt cutter ... one quick snap, cold dead finger removed ... gun in custody ...
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are here to stay. If you were able to ban them, only the criminals would have guns you dumb MF.
> 
> Keep your children away from liberals - they will turn them against our Constitution; make them anti american!
Click to expand...


see dumb fuck...  look who was duped now ... duped was 

BWA HAHAHAHAHA here i come with my bolt cutter Duped  snap!!! snap!!!duped


----------



## Edgetho

Laws that forbid the carrying of arms...
disarm only those who are neither inclined nor determined to commit crimes...
Such laws make things worse for the assaulted and better for the assailants;
they serve rather to encourage than to prevent homicides,
for an unarmed man may be attacked with greater confidence than an armed man. 
_Thomas Jefferson quoting 18th century criminologist
Cesare Beccaria in On Crimes and Punishment, 1764 _

Without either the first or second amendment, we would have no liberty;
the first allows us to find out what's happening, the second allows us to do something about it!
The second will be taken away first, followed by the first and then the rest of our freedoms. 
_Andrew Ford _

The supreme power in America cannot enforce unjust laws by the sword,
because the whole body of the people are armed,
and constitute a force superior to any band of regular troops... 
_Noah Webster, An Examination into the Leading Principals of the
Federal Constitution Proposed by the Late Convention, 1787 _

Guard with jealous attention the public liberty. Suspect every one who approaches that jewel.
Unfortunately, nothing will preserve it but downright force. Whenever you give up that force,
you are ruined. [...] The great object is that every man be armed"
and "everyone who is able may have a gun. 
_Patrick Henry, During Virginia's ratification convention, 1788 
_
Arms in the hands of individual citizens may be used at individual discretion...in private self-defense. 
_John Adams, A Defense of the Constitutions of the
Government of the United States of America, 471 (1788) _

The Constitution preserves the advantage of being armed which Americans
possess over the people of almost every other nation...
(where) the governments are afraid to trust the people with arms. 
_James Madison, The Federalist #46 
_
...arms discourage and keep the invader and plunderer in awe,
and preserve order in the world as well as property...Horrid mischief would ensue were
the law-abiding deprived the use of them. 
_Thomas Paine, Thoughts on Defensive War, 1775 _

A militia when properly formed are in fact the people themselves...
and include all men capable of bearing arms...To preserve liberty it is essential
that the whole body of people always possess arms... 
_Richard Henry Lee, Additional Letters From the Federal Farmer 53, 1788 _

The Constitution of the United States shall never be construed to prevent the people of the
United States who are peaceable citizens from keeping their own arms. 
_Samuel Adams, During the Massachusetts U.S. Constitution ratification convention, 1788 
_
I ask, sir, what is the militia? It is the whole people...
To disarm the people is the best and most effectual way to enslave them. 
_George Mason, during Virginia's ratification convention, 1788 
_


----------



## JimBowie1958

Truthmatters said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> these rs cant even figure out it was a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roflmao, the signatures were not a joke, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes they were you idiot
Click to expand...


More libtard hilarity.

The signers were legit, the petition was a prank and this kind of thing happens all the time because there are more libtard wackos out there willing to go along with ANYTHING than most people think.
.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Truthmatters said:


> your insane Jim Bowie



What kind of insanity, Dr Dumbass?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Truthmatters said:


> your a nut ball
> 
> 
> don't kill any cops like you fellow nut balls who believed this stupid crap



Piss off, dumb ass fascdist.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Luddly Neddite said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why else would we have FEMA Camps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People like you have always had such camps, from the Boer Wars to the Final Solution, to Stalin's  death camps, Mao's 're-education' camps and Pol Pot's killing fields.
> 
> Too bad the Jacobins didn't think of it too and we would have fewer socialists in France today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its nutter rw crap like this that _looses_ pub/pottie elections.
> 
> As long as you _maroons_ lie like this, you will continue to lose.
> 
> Go to college and learn to spell _colege._
> 
> And, get it through your head that everyone in the USA has the very same right to an opinion as you do.
Click to expand...


People are awake to your lies and historical revisionism.

you wont get away with it, stupid ass.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW-iy-9m9SU&list=PLC6514882D640F457]George Bernard Shaw Speaks on Hitler and Germany 1935 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manchester

Am I the only one who finds irony in an extreme right winger throwing around allegations of "Fascism" about to people he thinks are of the left of him?


----------



## Agit8r

Edgetho said:


> Arms in the hands of individual citizens may be used at individual discretion...in private self-defense.
> _John Adams, A Defense of the Constitutions of the
> Government of the United States of America, 471 (1788) _



I'll never understand why people try misconstrue a real quote.  The actual passage reads:

"To suppose arms in the hands of citizens, to be used at individual discretion, except in private self-defense, or by partial orders of towns, counties or districts of a state, is to demolish every constitution, and lay the laws prostrate, so that liberty can be enjoyed by no man; it is a dissolution of the government. The fundamental law of the militia is, that it be created, directed and commanded by the laws, and ever for the support of the laws."
-- John Adams


----------



## natstew

George Bernard Shaw made a good point!
Germany as no more guilty for WW1 than any other Country.  They did the same thing the other European powers did, honored their Treaties. Yet, the German people were victims of unbearable punishment by the Allied powers. The tragedy is that it was Hitler who offered a way out of starvation.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Manchester said:


> Am I the only one who finds irony in an extreme right winger throwing around allegations of "Fascism" about to people he thinks are of the left of him?



If you do it shows what an ignoramus you are. Mussolini was a communist who split over nationalism, not economics or human rights issues.

Fascism has always been a libtard idea and people are waking up to that fact.


----------



## natstew

Manchester said:


> Am I the only one who finds irony in an extreme right winger throwing around allegations of "Fascism" about to people he thinks are of the left of him?



You poor misguided Fascist!

NAZI's and Fascists are Left Wingers. NAZIism and Fascism are Left Wing Ideologies! THEY ARE BOTH SOCIALISM OF A KIND!


----------



## Truthmatters

factually adverse cons.

they are stuck  on stupid


----------



## JimBowie1958

natstew said:


> George Bernard Shaw made a good point!
> Germany as no more guilty for WW1 than any other Country.  They did the same thing the other European powers did, honored their Treaties. Yet, the German people were victims of unbearable punishment by the Allied powers. The tragedy is that it was Hitler who offered a way out of starvation.



Bah. Nations have paid reparations from the beginning of civilization.

The Germans needed to man up and pay for the damages they caused by invading a neutral nation and for calamities committed with chemical weapons that they started using first.


----------



## Manchester

natstew said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who finds irony in an extreme right winger throwing around allegations of "Fascism" about to people he thinks are of the left of him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor misguided Fascist!
> 
> NAZI's and Fascists are Left Wingers. NAZIism and Fascism are Left Wing Ideologies! THEY ARE BOTH SOCIALISM OF A KIND!
Click to expand...


No they are not.  And whilst I'm on that track I'm not a fascist.  The word Fascist comes from the ancient roman symbol the Fasces which was a bundle of sticks and an axe.  It signified that the state could punish (beat with sticks) or kill (behead with axe) one of it's citizens.  It is an extreme right wing, nationalist philosphy in which human rights come second to that of the good of the state.  Not an emotionally loaded term thrown around by people who can't be bothered to think  and who don't understand it properly.

Finally National Socialism or Nazism was itself a misnoma, funded by an elite that were afraid of the communism that was sweeping europe the national socialist party was so named in order to try and usurp any Marx idealised fools in to honor and duty to country and work ahead of stealing away the means of production.  Problem was it worked too well.

In conclusion both Fascism and Naziss are extreme right wing views although when you go to the extremes of each political side you find a similarity in the lacking of freedom and evils of state.


----------



## Spoonman

the good news is the pro gun crowd is growing rapidly.  20,000,000 + new permit applications per year.  47% of housegolds admit to owning a gun.  who knows how many have them that won't admit in this gun grabbing environment.  gun grabbers are small in number.  keep democrats out of office and htey have no power at all.  perhaps down the road this rapidly growing pro gun crowd can find a better use for those fema camps and these college kids


----------



## Spoonman

Truthmatters said:


> your a nut ball
> 
> 
> don't kill any cops like you fellow nut balls who believed this stupid crap



are you drinking already?


----------



## billyerock1991

Agit8r said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arms in the hands of individual citizens may be used at individual discretion...in private self-defense.
> _John Adams, A Defense of the Constitutions of the
> Government of the United States of America, 471 (1788) _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never understand why people try misconstrue a real quote.  The actual passage reads:
> 
> "To suppose arms in the hands of citizens, to be used at individual discretion, except in private self-defense, or by partial orders of towns, counties or districts of a state, is to demolish every constitution, and lay the laws prostrate, so that liberty can be enjoyed by no man; it is a dissolution of the government. The fundamental law of the militia is, that it be created, directed and commanded by the laws, and ever for the support of the laws."
> -- John Adams
Click to expand...

*its like the bible ...they only use what fits their needs
*


----------



## Clementine

This is just the kind of reaction the far left is hoping for.   I guess we should congratulate the liberal professors on successfully indoctrinating a large number of young people.    

They can quit pretending to be tolerant, too.   Bill Maher recently stated that he hopes there is a mass shooting at the CMAs.    What a complete douche.   It's that twisted thinking by liberals that is poisoning the minds of our youth.


----------



## g5000

It's pretty obvious those people weren't even listening to him as they signed the petition.


----------



## rightwinger

Clementine said:


> This is just the kind of reaction the far left is hoping for.   I guess we should congratulate the liberal professors on successfully indoctrinating a large number of young people.
> 
> They can quit pretending to be tolerant, too.   Bill Maher recently stated that he hopes there is a mass shooting at the CMAs.    What a complete douche.   It's that twisted thinking by liberals that is poisoning the minds of our youth.



You have something against the First Amendment?


----------



## g5000

It is just a matter of time before some equally disingenuous leftie goes out and gets kids from some bible college to sign a petition banning the First Amendment to get more God in government and to ban Islam from America.


----------



## rightwinger

Where do I sign?


----------



## dannyboys

natstew said:


> George Bernard Shaw made a good point!
> Germany as no more guilty for WW1 than any other Country.  They did the same thing the other European powers did, honored their Treaties. Yet, the German people were victims of unbearable punishment by the Allied powers. The tragedy is that it was Hitler who offered a way out of starvation.


The germans started WW1 b/c they thought they had a "destiny" to rule the world. 
The germans started WW11 b/c they believed they had a "destiny" to rule the world.
 In both cases the sane people of the world kicked the German's asses.
 Like me, EARN a masters degree in world history. 
To this day there exists a 'social dynamic' among Germans to be the "Superior race". And they have certainly proved that. The height of human perfection for your average 'pure-lain' German is to produce the best engineered objects ever made and have the most perfect social structure.  And they do. 
 If the rest of the world hadn't stopped Hitler I'd be posting this in 'High German'. And not a Jew or a 'person of color' would be seen anywhere on any street on the planet. Only in slave 'breeding' camps.


----------



## Dutch

I signed all kinds of petitions in college.  Mostly to get the guy asking to leave me alone.


----------



## Dutch

dannyboys said:


> natstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Bernard Shaw made a good point!
> Germany as no more guilty for WW1 than any other Country.  They did the same thing the other European powers did, honored their Treaties. Yet, the German people were victims of unbearable punishment by the Allied powers. The tragedy is that it was Hitler who offered a way out of starvation.
> 
> 
> 
> The germans started WW1 b/c they thought they had a "destiny" to rule the world.
> The germans started WW11 b/c they believed they had a "destiny" to rule the world.
> In both cases the sane people of the world kicked the German's asses.
> Like me, EARN a masters degree in world history.
> To this day there exists a 'social dynamic' among Germans to be the "Superior race". And they have certainly proved that. The height of human perfection for your average 'pure-lain' German is to produce the best engineered objects ever made and have the most perfect social structure.  And they do.
> If the rest of the world hadn't stopped Hitler I'd be posting *this in 'High German'. *And not a Jew or a 'person of color' would be seen anywhere on any street on the planet. Only in slave 'breeding' camps.
Click to expand...


Is that opposite of 'Sober German'?


----------



## L.K.Eder

well, someone has to be put into those camps. it is a waste of resources to not use them.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

A good petitioner can get people to sign almost anything - and I'm sure that some Alex Jones diciple knew that when he decided to make this petition and see how many people would sign it.


----------



## Geaux4it

billyerock1991 said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stunt was good for some laughs, but it really seemed more an indictment on the credibility of petitions than anything else.
> 
> It's a pretty safe bet that most of those kids were just out to placate some pushy stranger in the least confrontational way possible, and I'd be willing to bet that more than a couple used phony signatures to do it.
> 
> The reaction of the guy pushing green initiatives with summer jobs sort of blows the premise of the parody out of the water. Not all of us 'liberals' are out to abolish the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it crack me up when I see these gun owners say stupid shit like this ... so the ole sarcastic button gets pushed ... I can't believe that these gun owners are so ignorant to believe that we Liberals want to do this kind of shit ... it's beyond me ... but every day they show us their ignorance about what we are about,  so sarcastic button here  comes out ...
Click to expand...


background checks=registration=confiscation

-Geaux


----------



## Capstone

Geaux4it said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stunt was good for some laughs, but it really seemed more an indictment on the credibility of petitions than anything else.
> 
> It's a pretty safe bet that most of those kids were just out to placate some pushy stranger in the least confrontational way possible, and I'd be willing to bet that more than a couple used phony signatures to do it.
> 
> The reaction of the guy pushing green initiatives with summer jobs sort of blows the premise of the parody out of the water. Not all of us 'liberals' are out to abolish the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it crack me up when I see these gun owners say stupid shit like this ... so the ole sarcastic button gets pushed ... I can't believe that these gun owners are so ignorant to believe that we Liberals want to do this kind of shit ... it's beyond me ... but every day they show us their ignorance about what we are about,  so sarcastic button here  comes out ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> background checks=registration=confiscation
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


There's probably some truth in that equation.

New legislation in the wake of the recent rash of shootings _allegedly_ carried out by mentally disturbed perpetrators (Loughner, Holmes, Lanza, Alexis...) will likely continue to be constructed retroactively as a main avenue for confiscating the firearms of many currently legal gun-owners (most notably former soldiers), no matter how long they've lived peacefully as law-abiding citizens following their respective diagnoses/initiations of treatment plans. 

The question is: how many of those people probably _should_ be disarmed?

That's a tough one.


----------



## Iceweasel

There's a lot of intolerance and hate on college campuses. Almost as if they were left wing establishments.


----------



## paulitician

This is funny and not funny at the same time. These people vote for the Communist Globalists who are deadly serious about disarming Citizens. Personally, i feel this is more sad & disturbing than it is funny.


----------



## rightwinger

theDoctorisIn said:


> A good petitioner can get people to sign almost anything - and I'm sure that some Alex Jones diciple knew that when he decided to make this petition and see how many people would sign it.



I am willing to sign it right now


----------



## rightwinger

Geaux4it said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stunt was good for some laughs, but it really seemed more an indictment on the credibility of petitions than anything else.
> 
> It's a pretty safe bet that most of those kids were just out to placate some pushy stranger in the least confrontational way possible, and I'd be willing to bet that more than a couple used phony signatures to do it.
> 
> The reaction of the guy pushing green initiatives with summer jobs sort of blows the premise of the parody out of the water. Not all of us 'liberals' are out to abolish the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it crack me up when I see these gun owners say stupid shit like this ... so the ole sarcastic button gets pushed ... I can't believe that these gun owners are so ignorant to believe that we Liberals want to do this kind of shit ... it's beyond me ... but every day they show us their ignorance about what we are about,  so sarcastic button here  comes out ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> background checks=registration=confiscation
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


NRA Membership= Gun Owner= Confiscation


----------



## paulitician

rightwinger said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good petitioner can get people to sign almost anything - and I'm sure that some Alex Jones diciple knew that when he decided to make this petition and see how many people would sign it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am willing to sign it right now
Click to expand...


Always knew you were a Communist psycho.


----------



## rightwinger

paulitician said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good petitioner can get people to sign almost anything - and I'm sure that some Alex Jones diciple knew that when he decided to make this petition and see how many people would sign it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am willing to sign it right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always knew you were a Communist psycho.
Click to expand...

Communists don't have petitions
You can't argue with a petition....it is unAmerican

Enough people want you in camp, you go

It is your patriotic duty


----------



## paulitician

rightwinger said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am willing to sign it right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always knew you were a Communist psycho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communists don't have petitions
> You can't argue with a petition....it is unAmerican
> 
> Enough people want you in camp, you go
> 
> It is your patriotic duty
Click to expand...


I know you fancy yourself a hilarious Bill Maher wannabe, but it just ain't happening. I believe you really would gladly sign such a petition. Because you are a hateful Communist Globalist. You do wish death and imprisonment on those who hold different political views. You're not well Comrade. Get some help.


----------



## Spoonman

Lets be real here.  when you have some individuals petitioning to have legal American citizens, exercising a constitutional right executed,  don't you think there is a problem?   and lets take it one step farther.  you actually have other so called tolerant individuals agreeing with them and justifying their actions.  who really are the uncivilized animals here?


----------



## rightwinger

paulitician said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always knew you were a Communist psycho.
> 
> 
> 
> Communists don't have petitions
> You can't argue with a petition....it is unAmerican
> 
> Enough people want you in camp, you go
> 
> It is your patriotic duty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you fancy yourself a hilarious Bill Maher wannabe, but it just ain't happening. I believe you really would gladly sign such a petition. Because you are a hateful Communist Globalist. You do wish death and imprisonment on those who hold different political views. You're not well Comrade. Get some help.
Click to expand...


You can't argue with College kids or petitions

Enough people sign....you go


----------



## paulitician

Spoonman said:


> Lets be real here.  when you have some individuals petitioning to have legal American citizens, exercising a constitutional right executed,  don't you think there is a problem?   and lets take it one step farther.  you actually have other so called tolerant individuals agreeing with them and justifying their actions.  who really are the uncivilized animals here?



Yeah, one deranged Communist here finally admitted he or she would gladly sign the petition. Others are hiding behind sarcastic ridicule. Don't let em fool ya though, some have no problem with imprisoning or even executing those who hold differing political views. It's very disturbing. So, many will choose to laugh at this, but it's really not funny. These cretins do vote. And the Communists they vote for are definitely not joking about disarming Citizens.


----------



## L.K.Eder

"lets be real here", lol.


----------



## paulitician

rightwinger said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communists don't have petitions
> You can't argue with a petition....it is unAmerican
> 
> Enough people want you in camp, you go
> 
> It is your patriotic duty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you fancy yourself a hilarious Bill Maher wannabe, but it just ain't happening. I believe you really would gladly sign such a petition. Because you are a hateful Communist Globalist. You do wish death and imprisonment on those who hold different political views. You're not well Comrade. Get some help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't argue with College kids or petitions
> 
> Enough people sign....you go
Click to expand...


Seriously Comrade, get some help. You've lost it.


----------



## L.K.Eder

lets be real here. these are signs of the end times. buy more guns.


----------



## paulitician

L.K.Eder said:


> lets be real here. these are signs of the end times. buy more guns.



'end times' or not, still buy more guns. Arming yourself is a very wise idea. You don't have to fear 'end times' to feel a need to properly protect yourself and your family.


----------



## Spoonman

paulitician said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets be real here.  when you have some individuals petitioning to have legal American citizens, exercising a constitutional right executed,  don't you think there is a problem?   and lets take it one step farther.  you actually have other so called tolerant individuals agreeing with them and justifying their actions.  who really are the uncivilized animals here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, one deranged Communist here finally admitted he or she would gladly sign the petition. Others are hiding behind sarcastic ridicule. Don't let em fool ya though, some have no problem with imprisoning or even executing those who hold differing political views. It's very disturbing. So, many will choose to laugh at this, but it's really not funny. These cretins do vote. And the Communists they vote for are definitely not joking about disarming Citizens.
Click to expand...


what these gun grabbing lunatics have to realize is gun owners are growing.  and growing at a rapid rate.  even in this we are coming for your guns environment 47% of households still admit to having a gun.  20,000,000 new permits a year.   people who never had guns before are getting them   the more the anti crowd pushes, the larger the pro gun crowd grows.  the stronger gun lobbyists grow.   these self defeating idiots should be more concerned about the people they are trying to trample now and how they will react in kind to them in the future.   they are a shrining minority


----------



## paulitician

Spoonman said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets be real here.  when you have some individuals petitioning to have legal American citizens, exercising a constitutional right executed,  don't you think there is a problem?   and lets take it one step farther.  you actually have other so called tolerant individuals agreeing with them and justifying their actions.  who really are the uncivilized animals here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, one deranged Communist here finally admitted he or she would gladly sign the petition. Others are hiding behind sarcastic ridicule. Don't let em fool ya though, some have no problem with imprisoning or even executing those who hold differing political views. It's very disturbing. So, many will choose to laugh at this, but it's really not funny. These cretins do vote. And the Communists they vote for are definitely not joking about disarming Citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what these gun grabbing lunatics have to realize is gun owners are growing.  and growing at a rapid rate.  even in this we are coming for your guns environment 47% of households still admit to having a gun.  20,000,000 new permits a year.   people who never had guns before are getting them   the more the anti crowd pushes, the larger the pro gun crowd grows.  the stronger gun lobbyists grow.   these self defeating idiots should be more concerned about the people they are trying to trample now and how they will react in kind to them in the future.   they are a shrining minority
Click to expand...


Yeah it was very sad observing a hateful Communist here admitting he or she would gladly sign such a petition. Death and imprisonment for merely holding differing political views? Man, that's just lunacy. But yeah, it's your Constitutional right to protect yourself and your family by way of arms. And the number of Citizens doing that is growing rapidly. Things are not getting better. They're getting worse. Protecting yourself and your Family is a solemn responsibility. It shouldn't be taken lightly. 

Mass civil unrest upheaval is not just a paranoid delusion. It's actually a very real possibility. We're much closer to the abyss than most would like to acknowledge. Too many are far too dependent on technology and Government. It really won't take much to send us over the edge. Disease and Natural Disasters will likely be the triggers for upheaval. I mean, how many people are really prepared for even minor disasters? Not many. So being prepared for such unrest is very wise. And it's not just about arming yourself. Being prepared encompasses a wide variety of options. I know most will continue to call it 'silly paranoia', but i don't think it is. I think it's just good common sense.


----------



## L.K.Eder

lets be real real here. gullible fucks should be put into fema camps, for their own safety.


----------



## paulitician

L.K.Eder said:


> lets be real real here. gullible fucks should be put into fema camps, for their own safety.



It's always for 'Your own safety.' Oh, and 'For the children' too.


----------



## jillian

JimBowie1958 said:


> No Joke.
> 
> » Students Sign Petition To Have Gun Owners Executed In Concentration Camps Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> And I don't care if it is at Alex 'nut-Case' Jones site. Facts are still facts and too many of todays college students are fascists to the core.



My advice? 

Stop reading crazy Alex Jones.


----------



## paulitician

jillian said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Joke.
> 
> » Students Sign Petition To Have Gun Owners Executed In Concentration Camps Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> And I don't care if it is at Alex 'nut-Case' Jones site. Facts are still facts and too many of todays college students are fascists to the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My advice?
> 
> Stop reading crazy Alex Jones.
Click to expand...


Oh stop it, you know you're one of those loony Communists who would have gladly signed this petition. Who you kiddin?


----------



## rightwinger

First of all...

Gun owners will not be executed in FEMA Camps

As long as they do their chores


----------



## jillian

paulitician said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Joke.
> 
> » Students Sign Petition To Have Gun Owners Executed In Concentration Camps Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> And I don't care if it is at Alex 'nut-Case' Jones site. Facts are still facts and too many of todays college students are fascists to the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My advice?
> 
> Stop reading crazy Alex Jones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh stop it, you know you're one of those loony Communists who would have gladly signed this petition. Who you kiddin?
Click to expand...


That must be the case. :


----------



## L.K.Eder

i would have totally signed this petition. with my "lets be real name": george w. hitler.


----------



## rightwinger

The FEMA Camps are kind of like Hogans Heroes

Gun owners will love it


----------



## Toro

JimBowie1958 said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds legit.
> 
> Dude ... seriously....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, your such an idiot sometimes.
> 
> The petition was not legit, but the fascists signing it are.
> 
> 
> And, of course, they are libtards.
Click to expand...


"colege"

"tards"

lol


----------



## Toro

L.K.Eder said:


> i would have totally signed this petition. with my "lets be real name": george w. hitler.



I would have signed it "JimBowie1958, www.usmessageboard.com"


----------



## Ringel05

paulitician said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you fancy yourself a hilarious Bill Maher wannabe, but it just ain't happening. I believe you really would gladly sign such a petition. Because you are a hateful Communist Globalist. You do wish death and imprisonment on those who hold different political views. You're not well Comrade. Get some help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't argue with College kids or petitions
> 
> Enough people sign....you go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously Comrade, get some help. You've lost it.
Click to expand...




Clueless!!  Absolutely clueless!!!!!!


----------



## Spoonman

paulitician said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, one deranged Communist here finally admitted he or she would gladly sign the petition. Others are hiding behind sarcastic ridicule. Don't let em fool ya though, some have no problem with imprisoning or even executing those who hold differing political views. It's very disturbing. So, many will choose to laugh at this, but it's really not funny. These cretins do vote. And the Communists they vote for are definitely not joking about disarming Citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what these gun grabbing lunatics have to realize is gun owners are growing.  and growing at a rapid rate.  even in this we are coming for your guns environment 47% of households still admit to having a gun.  20,000,000 new permits a year.   people who never had guns before are getting them   the more the anti crowd pushes, the larger the pro gun crowd grows.  the stronger gun lobbyists grow.   these self defeating idiots should be more concerned about the people they are trying to trample now and how they will react in kind to them in the future.   they are a shrining minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it was very sad observing a hateful Communist here admitting he or she would gladly sign such a petition. Death and imprisonment for merely holding differing political views? Man, that's just lunacy. But yeah, it's your Constitutional right to protect yourself and your family by way of arms. And the number of Citizens doing that is growing rapidly. Things are not getting better. They're getting worse. Protecting yourself and your Family is a solemn responsibility. It shouldn't be taken lightly.
> 
> Mass civil unrest upheaval is not just a paranoid delusion. It's actually a very real possibility. We're much closer to the abyss than most would like to acknowledge. Too many are far too dependent on technology and Government. It really won't take much to send us over the edge. Disease and Natural Disasters will likely be the triggers for upheaval. I mean, how many people are really prepared for even minor disasters? Not many. So being prepared for such unrest is very wise. And it's not just about arming yourself. Being prepared encompasses a wide variety of options. I know most will continue to call it 'silly paranoia', but i don't think it is. I think it's just good common sense.
Click to expand...


to many are way to dependent on the system to survive, and what happens when there is a glitch in the system.  Even a temporary one like an interruption from a hurricane or winter storm.  gas lines, empty shelves at the market.  and these are regional disturbances.   but what happens when we have a major national disruption.  our systems are hacked, logistics are shut down.  how long will it take for these dependent people to start turning on each other?


----------



## rightwinger

I don't know

College kids are pretty smart

If they think gun owners should go to death camps, maybe we should listen


----------



## Spoonman

rightwinger said:


> I don't know
> 
> College kids are pretty smart
> 
> If they think gun owners should go to death camps, maybe we should listen



if college kids are so smart why can't they get job when they get out of school?



Oh yea, the obamaeconomy


----------



## Toro

rightwinger said:


> I don't know
> 
> College kids are pretty smart
> 
> If they think gun owners should go to death camps, maybe we should listen



You spelled "colege" wrong, libtard.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Capstone said:


> The stunt was good for some laughs, but it really seemed more an indictment on the credibility of petitions than anything else.
> 
> It's a pretty safe bet that most of those kids were just out to placate some pushy stranger in the least confrontational way possible, and I'd be willing to bet that more than a couple used phony signatures to do it.
> 
> The reaction of the guy pushing green initiatives with summer jobs sort of blows the premise of the parody out of the water. Not all of us 'liberals' are out to abolish the 2nd Amendment.



No liberal is out to abolish the Second Amendment.


----------



## Spoonman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stunt was good for some laughs, but it really seemed more an indictment on the credibility of petitions than anything else.
> 
> It's a pretty safe bet that most of those kids were just out to placate some pushy stranger in the least confrontational way possible, and I'd be willing to bet that more than a couple used phony signatures to do it.
> 
> The reaction of the guy pushing green initiatives with summer jobs sort of blows the premise of the parody out of the water. Not all of us 'liberals' are out to abolish the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No liberal is out to abolish the Second Amendment.
Click to expand...


they sure as hell are out to infringe it.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

paulitician said:


> I know a lot of people like to laugh this stuff off, but is it really so funny? *It's not a joke.* The Communist Globalists are serious about disarming Citizens. And these people vote for them. Always keep that in mind.



Actually it is. 

And youre a joke as well, if you truly believe civil rights can be restricted solely as a consequence of a petition.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Geaux4it said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stunt was good for some laughs, but it really seemed more an indictment on the credibility of petitions than anything else.
> 
> It's a pretty safe bet that most of those kids were just out to placate some pushy stranger in the least confrontational way possible, and I'd be willing to bet that more than a couple used phony signatures to do it.
> 
> The reaction of the guy pushing green initiatives with summer jobs sort of blows the premise of the parody out of the water. Not all of us 'liberals' are out to abolish the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it crack me up when I see these gun owners say stupid shit like this ... so the ole sarcastic button gets pushed ... I can't believe that these gun owners are so ignorant to believe that we Liberals want to do this kind of shit ... it's beyond me ... but every day they show us their ignorance about what we are about,  so sarcastic button here  comes out ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> background checks=registration=confiscation
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Nonsense. 

Background checks are Constitutional, effective, and in no way lead to registration. 

If youre worried about registration, make sure it doesnt happen in your state; or if your state has registration, advocate to have the laws repealed. 

But either way, confiscation of firearms is both un-Constitutional and logistically impossible.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Capstone said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it crack me up when I see these gun owners say stupid shit like this ... so the ole sarcastic button gets pushed ... I can't believe that these gun owners are so ignorant to believe that we Liberals want to do this kind of shit ... it's beyond me ... but every day they show us their ignorance about what we are about,  so sarcastic button here  comes out ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> background checks=registration=confiscation
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's probably some truth in that equation.
> 
> New legislation in the wake of the recent rash of shootings _allegedly_ carried out by mentally disturbed perpetrators (Loughner, Holmes, Lanza, Alexis...) will likely continue to be constructed retroactively as a main avenue for confiscating the firearms of many currently legal gun-owners (most notably former soldiers), no matter how long they've lived peacefully as law-abiding citizens following their respective diagnoses/initiations of treatment plans.
> 
> The question is: how many of those people probably _should_ be disarmed?
> 
> That's a tough one.
Click to expand...


Incorrect. 

Private property, including firearms, cant be confiscated absent due process and just compensation. In order to be disallowed the right to possess a firearm, one must be determined mentally incompetent by a neutral magistrate, pursuant to objective evidence in support. Absent such a determination, ones firearms can not be confiscated.  

Even if the confiscation of firearms by the state isnt subject to Takings Clause jurisprudence, each of the 300,000,000 takings would still need to be adjudicated, which could literally take centuries. 

And that doesnt even take into consideration the impossible task of obtaining warrants to search the dwellings of some 300,000,000 gun owners. 

Consequently, the FEMA camp myth as contrived by the right remains indeed a myth, as is the ignorant, paranoid notion of gun confiscation.


----------



## Spoonman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it crack me up when I see these gun owners say stupid shit like this ... so the ole sarcastic button gets pushed ... I can't believe that these gun owners are so ignorant to believe that we Liberals want to do this kind of shit ... it's beyond me ... but every day they show us their ignorance about what we are about,  so sarcastic button here  comes out ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> background checks=registration=confiscation
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Background checks are Constitutional, effective, and in no way lead to registration.
> 
> If youre worried about registration, make sure it doesnt happen in your state; or if your state has registration, advocate to have the laws repealed.
> 
> But either way, confiscation of firearms is both un-Constitutional and logistically impossible.
Click to expand...


show me the line in the constitution that says background checks are constitutional.


----------



## rightwinger

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stunt was good for some laughs, but it really seemed more an indictment on the credibility of petitions than anything else.
> 
> It's a pretty safe bet that most of those kids were just out to placate some pushy stranger in the least confrontational way possible, and I'd be willing to bet that more than a couple used phony signatures to do it.
> 
> The reaction of the guy pushing green initiatives with summer jobs sort of blows the premise of the parody out of the water. Not all of us 'liberals' are out to abolish the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No liberal is out to abolish the Second Amendment.
Click to expand...


It's worth a shot

gun owners would fit right in at concentration camps


----------



## L.K.Eder

Spoonman said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stunt was good for some laughs, but it really seemed more an indictment on the credibility of petitions than anything else.
> 
> It's a pretty safe bet that most of those kids were just out to placate some pushy stranger in the least confrontational way possible, and I'd be willing to bet that more than a couple used phony signatures to do it.
> 
> The reaction of the guy pushing green initiatives with summer jobs sort of blows the premise of the parody out of the water. Not all of us 'liberals' are out to abolish the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No liberal is out to abolish the Second Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they sure as hell are out to infringe it.
Click to expand...



i can't handle all the realness you are dealing out here.


----------



## Capstone

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> background checks=registration=confiscation
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's probably some truth in that equation.
> 
> New legislation in the wake of the recent rash of shootings _allegedly_ carried out by mentally disturbed perpetrators (Loughner, Holmes, Lanza, Alexis...) will likely continue to be constructed retroactively as a main avenue for confiscating the firearms of many currently legal gun-owners (most notably former soldiers), no matter how long they've lived peacefully as law-abiding citizens following their respective diagnoses/initiations of treatment plans.
> 
> The question is: how many of those people probably _should_ be disarmed?
> 
> That's a tough one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Private property, including firearms, cant be confiscated absent due process and just compensation. In order to be disallowed the right to possess a firearm, one must be determined mentally incompetent by a neutral magistrate, pursuant to objective evidence in support. Absent such a determination, ones firearms can not be confiscated.
> 
> Even if the confiscation of firearms by the state isnt subject to Takings Clause jurisprudence, each of the 300,000,000 takings would still need to be adjudicated, which could literally take centuries.
> 
> And that doesnt even take into consideration the impossible task of obtaining warrants to search the dwellings of some 300,000,000 gun owners.
> 
> Consequently, the FEMA camp myth as contrived by the right remains indeed a myth, as is the ignorant, paranoid notion of gun confiscation.
Click to expand...


You might have a point there, if we were talking about 300 million Americans, ...but we're not. Some of the efforts in the aftermath of the incidents mentioned in my previous post have been intensely goal-focused, specifically to broaden the scope of background checks, disambiguate and expand existing determinants for the revocation of gun rights on the basis of mental health concerns, and to remove so-called "barriers" (by way of circumventing privacy rights). 

As always, California and New York are leading the way to this _brave new world_.

And the powers that be at the federal level have been doing their part as well.



> Today, the Administration is announcing two new executive actions that will help strengthen the federal background check system and keep guns out of the wrong hands.  The Department of Justice (DOJ) is proposing a regulation to clarify who is prohibited from possessing a firearm under federal law for reasons related to mental health, *and the Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) is issuing a proposed regulation to address barriers preventing states from submitting limited information on those persons to the federal background check system.*
> 
> Too many Americans have been severely injured or lost their lives as a result of gun violence.  While the vast majority of Americans who experience a mental illness are not violent, in some cases when persons with a mental illness do not receive the treatment they need, the result can be tragedies such as homicide or suicide.
> 
> The Administration takes a comprehensive approach to mental health issues by expanding coverage of mental health services so care is affordable, launching a national conversation on mental health to reduce stigma associated with having a mental illness and getting help, directing funds we have now to improve mental health facilities, and proposing more funds be used for efforts such as training additional mental health professionals.
> 
> At the same time, the Administration is committed to making sure that anyone who may pose a danger to themselves or others does not have access to a gun.  The federal background check system is the most effective way to assure that such individuals are not able to purchase a firearm from a licensed gun dealer.  To date, background checks have prevented over two million guns from falling into the wrong hands.
> 
> The Administrations two new executive actions will help ensure that better and more reliable information makes its way into the background check system.  The Administration also continues to call on Congress to pass common-sense gun safety legislation and to expand funding to increase access to mental health services.
> 
> Progress to Strengthen the Federal Background Check System
> 
> Over the past year, the Administration has taken several steps to strengthen the National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS), which is used to run background checks on those who buy guns from federally licensed gun dealers to make sure they are not prohibited by law from owning a firearm.  For example:
> 
> The President directed federal agencies to make all relevant records, including criminal history records and information related to persons prohibited from having guns for mental health reasons, available to the federal background check system.  This effort is beginning to bear fruit.  In the first nine months after the Presidents directive, federal agencies have made available to the NICS over 1.2 million additional records identifying persons prohibited from possessing firearms, nearly a 23% increase from the number of records federal agencies had made available by the end of January.
> 
> The Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives published a letter to federally licensed gun dealers providing guidance on how to run background checks for private sellers.
> 
> States are one of the key sources of data on persons prohibited from having guns, including felons and those prohibited for mental health reasons.  Thats why the President took action to invest an additional $20 million this year to improve incentives for states to share this information with the federal background check system.  In September 2013, DOJ awarded $27.5 million to 42 states and one territory to strengthen the firearms background check system by improving their abilities to share information with the NICS.  In addition, the Administration is proposing $50 million for this purpose in FY2014, and Congress should act to provide these critical resources.
> 
> Two New Actions to Further Strengthen the Federal Background Check System
> 
> *Some states have reported that certain barriers under current law make it difficult for them to identify and submit appropriate information to the federal background check system regarding individuals prohibited under federal law from having a gun for mental health reasons.  Today, DOJ and HHS are taking steps that will help address these barriers.*
> 
> Some states have noted that the terminology used by federal law to prohibit people from purchasing a firearm for certain mental health reasons is ambiguous.  Today, DOJ is issuing a proposed rule to make several clarifications.  For example, DOJ is proposing to clarify that the statutory term committed to a mental institution includes involuntary inpatient *as well as outpatient commitments.* In addition to providing general guidance on federal law, these clarifications will help states determine what information should be made accessible to the federal background check system, which will, in turn, strengthen the systems reliability and effectiveness.
> 
> Some states have also said that the Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Acts (HIPAA) privacy provisions may be preventing them from making relevant information available to the background check system regarding individuals prohibited from purchasing a firearm for mental health reasons.  *In April 2013, HHS began to identify the scope and extent of the problem, and based on public comments is now issuing a proposed rule to eliminate this barrier by giving certain HIPAA covered entities an express permission to submit to the background check system the limited information necessary to help keep guns out of potentially dangerous hands.*  The proposed rule will not change the fact that seeking help for mental health problems or getting treatment does not make someone legally prohibited from having a firearm.  Furthermore, nothing in the proposed rule would require reporting on general mental health visits or other routine mental health care, or would exempt providers solely performing these treatment services from existing privacy rules.
> 
> Calling on Congress to Act
> 
> While the President and the Vice President continue to do everything they can to reduce gun violence, Congress must also act.  Passing common-sense gun safety legislation  including expanding background checks and making gun trafficking a federal crime  remains the most important step we can take to reduce gun violence.  The vast majority of Americans support these critical measures, which would protect our children and our communities without infringing on anyones Second Amendment rights.
> 
> In addition, the Presidents FY 2014 Budget proposes a new $130 million initiative to address several barriers that may prevent people  especially youth and young adults  from getting help for mental health problems.  The President and the Vice President continue to call on Congress to appropriate funds for these important purposes. [emphasis Capstone's]



How many more Americans will be effected by the simple inclusion of "out-patient commitment(s)" is unclear, but it's bound to substantially increase the revocation pool.

Again, in my opinion, the question as to how many of the effected people actually should have their gun rights revoked ...is a tough one; but it seems pretty safe to assume that at least some number of individuals will be unjustly disarmed as a result of these new provisions.


----------



## Geaux4it

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it crack me up when I see these gun owners say stupid shit like this ... so the ole sarcastic button gets pushed ... I can't believe that these gun owners are so ignorant to believe that we Liberals want to do this kind of shit ... it's beyond me ... but every day they show us their ignorance about what we are about,  so sarcastic button here  comes out ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> background checks=registration=confiscation
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Background checks are Constitutional, effective, and in no way &#8216;lead&#8217; to &#8216;registration.&#8217;
> 
> If you&#8217;re worried about registration, make sure it doesn&#8217;t happen in your state; or if your state has registration, advocate to have the laws repealed.
> 
> But either way, &#8216;confiscation&#8217; of firearms is both un-Constitutional and logistically impossible.
Click to expand...


I couldn't disagree more. Throughout history the results are unarguable...

background checks=registration=confiscation

-Geaux


----------



## JimBowie1958

Toro said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would have totally signed this petition. with my "lets be real name": george w. hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have signed it "JimBowie1958, www.usmessageboard.com"
Click to expand...


Lol, and the real Jim Bowie would cut your heart out like he did some of those guys who attacked him on the Sand Bart fight if he ever caught you doing that.

Of course men like him are dead and gone, as is the age where a man's word was his currency and his honor more precious than life itself.


----------



## JimBowie1958

rightwinger said:


> I don't know
> 
> College kids are pretty smart
> 
> If they think gun owners should go to death camps, maybe we should listen



don't you have somewhere else to troll, like on foot in the middle of an interstate highway or toxic swamp?

lol


----------



## JimBowie1958

Geaux4it said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> background checks=registration=confiscation
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Background checks are Constitutional, effective, and in no way lead to registration.
> 
> If youre worried about registration, make sure it doesnt happen in your state; or if your state has registration, advocate to have the laws repealed.
> 
> But either way, confiscation of firearms is both un-Constitutional and logistically impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't disagree more. Throughout history the results are unarguable...
> 
> background checks=registration=confiscation
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Registration does not necessarily follow back ground checks, but they do tend to since it is so easy to start registration by not destroying the background check records.

Under current law these background check records are supposed to be destroyed. Do you have any evidence of the ATF or any other government agency (federal or state) not destroying the records?


----------



## rightwinger

JimBowie1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know
> 
> College kids are pretty smart
> 
> If they think gun owners should go to death camps, maybe we should listen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't you have somewhere else to troll, like on foot in the middle of an interstate highway or toxic swamp?
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


Sorry

Didn't realize how serious you are about these "Colege" kids


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know
> 
> College kids are pretty smart
> 
> If they think gun owners should go to death camps, maybe we should listen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't you have somewhere else to troll, like on foot in the middle of an interstate highway or toxic swamp?
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Didn't realize how serious you are about these "Colege" kids
Click to expand...


College should be called re-education camps. 

It's where all of our journalists come from and most of your actors and leaders come from.

It's why even though Obama has been exposed as a bold-faced liar he still gets a 37% approval rating. It's not the fact that he lies that matters to them, but the fact that he speaks their language. It's why he pushes education and not job creation so much.


----------



## Iceweasel

JimBowie1958 said:


> Registration does not necessarily follow back ground checks, but they do tend to since it is so easy to start registration by not destroying the background check records.
> 
> Under current law these background check records are supposed to be destroyed. Do you have any evidence of the ATF or any other government agency (federal or state) not destroying the records?


Do you have evidence that they are? Anyone that assumes the best case scenario in anything is a fool.

And we don't need to speculate on what the inevitable outcome to registration is, we have numerous examples around the globe.


----------



## Toro

JimBowie1958 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would have totally signed this petition. with my "lets be real name": george w. hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have signed it "JimBowie1958, www.usmessageboard.com"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, and the real Jim Bowie would cut your heart out like he did some of those guys who attacked him on the Sand Bart fight if he ever caught you doing that.
> 
> Of course men like him are dead and gone, as is the age where a man's word was his currency and his honor more precious than life itself.
Click to expand...


Yeah, well, I'd rip his heart and show it to him before he dies!

Then, he'd think "Oh, that was a mistake."


----------



## Toro

Geaux4it said:


> I couldn't disagree more. Throughout history the results are unarguable...
> 
> background checks=registration=confiscation
> 
> -Geaux



Which unarguable history is that?


----------



## Iceweasel

Toro said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't disagree more. Throughout history the results are unarguable...
> 
> background checks=registration=confiscation
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which unarguable history is that?
Click to expand...

The one on Earth? Not sure how it went down on your home planet.


----------



## rightwinger

Iceweasel said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't disagree more. Throughout history the results are unarguable...
> 
> background checks=registration=confiscation
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which unarguable history is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one on Earth? Not sure how it went down on your home planet.
Click to expand...


The US has had background checks for decades. None have led to Gun Registrations
The US has required some weapons and owners to register. There have never been confiscations

What history are you talking about?


----------



## L.K.Eder

maybe he saw it in a steven seagal movie.


----------



## editec

JimBowie1958 said:


> No Joke.
> 
> » Students Sign Petition To Have Gun Owners Executed In Concentration Camps Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> And I don't care if it is at Alex 'nut-Case' Jones site. Facts are still facts and too many of todays college students are fascists to the core.




_ALL of them?!_


Well... guess its time to buff up my jackboots.


----------



## Toro

Iceweasel said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't disagree more. Throughout history the results are unarguable...
> 
> background checks=registration=confiscation
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which unarguable history is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one on Earth? Not sure how it went down on your home planet.
Click to expand...


Give specific examples.


----------



## rdean

What is "colege"?


----------



## JimBowie1958

rightwinger said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know
> 
> College kids are pretty smart
> 
> If they think gun owners should go to death camps, maybe we should listen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't you have somewhere else to troll, like on foot in the middle of an interstate highway or toxic swamp?
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Didn't realize how serious you are about these "Colege" kids
Click to expand...


I was joking. 

Hey, if you can joke about sending gun owners to death camps, don't get all sensitive about any suggestions from me as to where you can go play.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Toro said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have signed it "JimBowie1958, www.usmessageboard.com"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, and the real Jim Bowie would cut your heart out like he did some of those guys who attacked him on the Sand Bart fight if he ever caught you doing that.
> 
> Of course men like him are dead and gone, as is the age where a man's word was his currency and his honor more precious than life itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, I'd rip his heart and show it to him before he dies!
> 
> Then, he'd think "Oh, that was a mistake."
Click to expand...


Really? So you have actually done this to someone?

what are you not telling us, Toro?


----------



## JimBowie1958

editec said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Joke.
> 
> » Students Sign Petition To Have Gun Owners Executed In Concentration Camps Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> And I don't care if it is at Alex 'nut-Case' Jones site. Facts are still facts and* too many of todays college students* are fascists to the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ALL of them?!_
> 
> 
> Well... guess its time to buff up my jackboots.
Click to expand...


Um, reading comprehension for the win......


----------



## JimBowie1958

rdean said:


> What is "colege"?



A misspelled word, dumbass.

Cant correct titles once saved, unfortunately.


----------



## Toro

JimBowie1958 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, and the real Jim Bowie would cut your heart out like he did some of those guys who attacked him on the Sand Bart fight if he ever caught you doing that.
> 
> Of course men like him are dead and gone, as is the age where a man's word was his currency and his honor more precious than life itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, I'd rip his heart and show it to him before he dies!
> 
> Then, he'd think "Oh, that was a mistake."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? So you have actually done this to someone?
> 
> what are you not telling us, Toro?
Click to expand...


I'm telling you that your sig is over *the 10 line limit!*

Are you crazy, man?

You're playing with USMB fire!


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which unarguable history is that?
> 
> 
> 
> The one on Earth? Not sure how it went down on your home planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US has had background checks for decades. None have led to Gun Registrations
> The US has required some weapons and owners to register. There have never been confiscations
> 
> What history are you talking about?
Click to expand...


We've had confiscations. http://m.townhall.com/tipsheet/kati...un-confiscation-underway-in-new-york-n1758137


----------



## JimBowie1958

Toro said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, I'd rip his heart and show it to him before he dies!
> 
> Then, he'd think "Oh, that was a mistake."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So you have actually done this to someone?
> 
> what are you not telling us, Toro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm telling you that your sig is over *the 10 line limit!*
> 
> Are you crazy, man?
> 
> You're playing with USMB fire!
Click to expand...


No, it is exactly ten lines of text.


----------



## paulitician

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't you have somewhere else to troll, like on foot in the middle of an interstate highway or toxic swamp?
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Didn't realize how serious you are about these "Colege" kids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> College should be called re-education camps.
> 
> It's where all of our journalists come from and most of your actors and leaders come from.
> 
> It's why even though Obama has been exposed as a bold-faced liar he still gets a 37% approval rating. It's not the fact that he lies that matters to them, but the fact that he speaks their language. It's why he pushes education and not job creation so much.
Click to expand...


Good point. Our Public School System has become a Communist Globalist Indoctrination System. But thankfully, more & more Americans are opting out of Government-Schooling. They're exploring other viable options.


----------



## boedicca

Idiocracy was a documentary.


----------



## Toro

JimBowie1958 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So you have actually done this to someone?
> 
> what are you not telling us, Toro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you that your sig is over *the 10 line limit!*
> 
> Are you crazy, man?
> 
> You're playing with USMB fire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is exactly ten lines of text.
Click to expand...


Not true!

If I post this in my sig






Even though I'd probably get about a billion rep points, admin would rap my knuckles though I have no text.

This Really Important Ruling was handed down during the Era of Gunny, aka The Good Old Days of USMB.

So, for God's sake man, change your sig!


----------



## mudwhistle

Toro said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you that your sig is over *the 10 line limit!*
> 
> Are you crazy, man?
> 
> You're playing with USMB fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is exactly ten lines of text.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true!
> 
> If I post this in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I'd probably get about a billion rep points, admin would rap my knuckles though I have no text.
> 
> This Really Important Ruling was handed down during the Era of Gunny, aka The Good Old Days of USMB.
> 
> So, for God's sake man, change your sig!
Click to expand...


The admin must not like boobs....


----------



## Ringel05

JimBowie1958 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is "colege"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A misspelled word, dumbass.
> 
> Cant correct titles once saved, unfortunately.
Click to expand...


Can't is a conjunction denoted by the use of the (').........  Just sayin'.........


----------



## paulitician

Kinda got lost in the long thread. So here's the video again...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n02qgqtpRKY]College Students Sign Petition to Imprison All Registered Gun Owners! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

paulitician said:


> Kinda got lost in the long thread. So here's the video again...
> 
> College Students Sign Petition to Imprison All Registered Gun Owners! - YouTube



So?  There's a nut born every minute, the problem is most end up being politicians.......  Usually they and the rest usually end up living mediocre lives that impact very few.  On rare occasions one manages to embroil the world in devastating conflict.


----------



## rightwinger

paulitician said:


> Kinda got lost in the long thread. So here's the video again...
> 
> College Students Sign Petition to Imprison All Registered Gun Owners! - YouTube



So what is your point?


----------



## JimBowie1958

rightwinger said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda got lost in the long thread. So here's the video again...
> 
> College Students Sign Petition to Imprison All Registered Gun Owners! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is your point?
Click to expand...


What's your point?

Aside from being an ass hat.....


----------



## JimBowie1958

Ringel05 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda got lost in the long thread. So here's the video again...
> 
> College Students Sign Petition to Imprison All Registered Gun Owners! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?  There's a nut born every minute, the problem is most end up being politicians.......  Usually they and the rest usually end up living mediocre lives that impact very few.  On rare occasions one manages to embroil the world in devastating conflict.
Click to expand...


And on even rarer occasions they do NOT join the Democratic Party.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Toro said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you that your sig is over *the 10 line limit!*
> 
> Are you crazy, man?
> 
> You're playing with USMB fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is exactly ten lines of text.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true!
> 
> If I post this in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I'd probably get about a billion rep points, admin would rap my knuckles though I have no text.
> 
> This Really Important Ruling was handed down during the Era of Gunny, aka The Good Old Days of USMB.
> 
> So, for God's sake man, change your sig!
Click to expand...


I don't know about all that, but if I keep responding to that post, I will enjoy the scenery around here a lot more, for sure.


----------



## Howey

paulitician said:


> Media analyst Mark Dice has once again documented how many young Americans are completely disconnected from reality, capturing California college students signing a fake petition to imprison all legal gun owners in concentration camps and even to have them executed.
> 
> We just want to make sure we disarm the citizens. We can trust the government to be the only ones with guns. Dice said to students on campus in San Diego, while they unquestioningly signed the petition to repeal the Second Amendment.
> 
> These peasants dont need guns, Dice stated, adding We want to put all registered gun owners in prison, prompting one student to replay Yes, its too dangerous. for people to own guns.
> 
> Its just a simple repeal of the Second Amendment and well be terminating and executing all of the gun owners. Dice told another signatory who replied OK, thank you. and walked off.
> 
> We are going to ban all guns except for the military and police. Dice told another student, who signed the petition. Well do door to door confiscations, we have lists of all the registered weapons, so the military will just go and take those away from people. Dice added. Ok. the student replied.
> 
> Another male student signed the petition even though Dice suggested confiscating gun owners weapons and shooting them with them. If they like their guns so much, lets just feed the gun owners some of their own lead. Dice ludicrously said.
> 
> I didnt think I could get any more ridiculous. Dice stated after the student thanked him and went about his day...
> 
> 
> College Students Sign Petition to Imprison All Registered Gun Owners! - YouTube
> 
> 
> » Students Sign Petition To Have Gun Owners Executed In Concentration Camps Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> DRUDGE REPORT 2014®



Wow. That's just like the last Mark Dice video.

Looks like the dubbed words in that one were dubbed again in this one.

Tight werk!










Dumbasses.


----------



## rightwinger

Other than the asshole babbling in the background, did anyone see what was actually written on the petition?

America wants to know


----------



## Ringel05

JimBowie1958 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda got lost in the long thread. So here's the video again...
> 
> College Students Sign Petition to Imprison All Registered Gun Owners! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?  *There's a nut born every minute*, the problem is most end up being politicians.......  Usually they and the rest usually end up living mediocre lives that impact very few.  On rare occasions one manages to embroil the world in devastating conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And on even rarer occasions they do NOT join the Democratic Party.
Click to expand...


PT Barnum comes to mind..........


----------



## rdean

rightwinger said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda got lost in the long thread. So here's the video again...
> 
> College Students Sign Petition to Imprison All Registered Gun Owners! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is your point?
Click to expand...


That what right wingers imagine what college is all about is usually very far from the reality.  It comes from a lack of experience.


----------



## JimBowie1958

rdean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda got lost in the long thread. So here's the video again...
> 
> College Students Sign Petition to Imprison All Registered Gun Owners! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That what right wingers imagine what college is all about is usually very far from the reality.  It comes from a lack of experience.
Click to expand...


Lol, I have a BS in Comp Sci and my wife has a Masters in Geology.

The libtard myth that conservatives are not well educated was invented so libtards could feel superior to the rest of us.

But that is all it is; a myth.

Meanwhile, there is no end of the ridiculous petitions that libtard college students will sign.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwm8naiE5iU]College Students Petition to Ban Black Backpacks After Boston Bombing - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ6Z0lE_YtA]College Kids Sign Petition to Allow Obama to Spy on Fox News - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1oRQApuk4E]Petition to End Womens Suffrage (Right to Vote) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVxypRWZODQ]Water Banning Petition - Penn And Teller - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpHOaW99ST4]Obama Supporters Petition to Repeal the FIRST AMENDMENT. Seriously! Watch! - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApskzEmCX9I&list=PLa8S4GilqogQILnrvxLgZREFkebrMfJ3f]Obama Supporters Petition to Repeal 6th and 7th Amendments (Right to Speedy & Public Trial by Jury) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JimBowie1958

Ringel05 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?  *There's a nut born every minute*, the problem is most end up being politicians.......  Usually they and the rest usually end up living mediocre lives that impact very few.  On rare occasions one manages to embroil the world in devastating conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on even rarer occasions they do NOT join the Democratic Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PT Barnum comes to mind..........
Click to expand...



No, nothing is coming to your mind; you're just having a flashback, libtard.


----------



## Politico

dannyboys said:


> Note: These [colege] kids who signed the petition are 100% LIB pussies.
> Who would they run to at the first sign of any threat to them or their families? The neighbor with the 'NRA' sign on the lawn.



No they are morons who had no idea what they signed.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Politico said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note: These [colege] kids who signed the petition are *100% LIB pussies*.
> Who would they run to at the first sign of any threat to them or their families? The neighbor with the 'NRA' sign on the lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are *morons *who had no idea what they signed.
Click to expand...


Why do you act like you are disagreeing with him?


----------



## rightwinger

JimBowie1958 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That what right wingers imagine what college is all about is usually very far from the reality.  It comes from a lack of experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, I have a BS in Comp Sci and my wife has a Masters in Geology.
> 
> The libtard myth that conservatives are not well educated was invented so libtards could feel superior to the rest of us.
> 
> But that is all it is; a myth.
> 
> Meanwhile, there is no end of the ridiculous petitions that libtard college students will sign.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwm8naiE5iU]College Students Petition to Ban Black Backpacks After Boston Bombing - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ6Z0lE_YtA]College Kids Sign Petition to Allow Obama to Spy on Fox News - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1oRQApuk4E]Petition to End Womens Suffrage (Right to Vote) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVxypRWZODQ]Water Banning Petition - Penn And Teller - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpHOaW99ST4]Obama Supporters Petition to Repeal the FIRST AMENDMENT. Seriously! Watch! - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApskzEmCX9I&list=PLa8S4GilqogQILnrvxLgZREFkebrMfJ3f]Obama Supporters Petition to Repeal 6th and 7th Amendments (Right to Speedy & Public Trial by Jury) - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


How do we know what is on the petition and what is edited out?


----------



## Ringel05

JimBowie1958 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And on even rarer occasions they do NOT join the Democratic Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT Barnum comes to mind..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, nothing is coming to your mind; you're just having a flashback, libtard.
Click to expand...


Libtard.....  You're just a clueless hack deanie boy.......


----------



## Ringel05

JimBowie1958 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That what right wingers imagine what college is all about is usually very far from the reality.  It comes from a lack of experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, I have a BS in Comp Sci and my wife has a Masters in Geology.
> 
> The libtard myth that conservatives are not well educated was invented so libtards could feel superior to the rest of us.
> 
> But that is all it is; a myth.
> 
> Meanwhile, there is no end of the ridiculous petitions that libtard college students will sign.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwm8naiE5iU]College Students Petition to Ban Black Backpacks After Boston Bombing - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ6Z0lE_YtA]College Kids Sign Petition to Allow Obama to Spy on Fox News - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1oRQApuk4E]Petition to End Womens Suffrage (Right to Vote) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVxypRWZODQ]Water Banning Petition - Penn And Teller - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpHOaW99ST4]Obama Supporters Petition to Repeal the FIRST AMENDMENT. Seriously! Watch! - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApskzEmCX9I&list=PLa8S4GilqogQILnrvxLgZREFkebrMfJ3f]Obama Supporters Petition to Repeal 6th and 7th Amendments (Right to Speedy & Public Trial by Jury) - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Yeah, Comp-sci and geology are well rounded degrees that give one insight into the human condition.......  

One of my second year psych classes had us set up and conduct psych experiments, I did mine on peer pressure.  You'd be amazed how even well educated individuals respond given the proper circumstances.  I'd be willing to bet those videos are student psych experiments for credit.


----------



## JimBowie1958

rightwinger said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> That what right wingers imagine what college is all about is usually very far from the reality.  It comes from a lack of experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I have a BS in Comp Sci and my wife has a Masters in Geology.
> 
> The libtard myth that conservatives are not well educated was invented so libtards could feel superior to the rest of us.
> 
> But that is all it is; a myth.
> 
> Meanwhile, there is no end of the ridiculous petitions that libtard college students will sign.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwm8naiE5iU]College Students Petition to Ban Black Backpacks After Boston Bombing - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ6Z0lE_YtA]College Kids Sign Petition to Allow Obama to Spy on Fox News - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1oRQApuk4E]Petition to End Womens Suffrage (Right to Vote) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVxypRWZODQ]Water Banning Petition - Penn And Teller - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpHOaW99ST4]Obama Supporters Petition to Repeal the FIRST AMENDMENT. Seriously! Watch! - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApskzEmCX9I&list=PLa8S4GilqogQILnrvxLgZREFkebrMfJ3f]Obama Supporters Petition to Repeal 6th and 7th Amendments (Right to Speedy & Public Trial by Jury) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do we know what is on the petition and what is edited out?
Click to expand...


Because they have no interest in defrauding their target AUDIENCE, doofus.

The damage to Penn and Tellers careers would be substantial if anyone could document them changing a petition that the individual has signed.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Ringel05 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That what right wingers imagine what college is all about is usually very far from the reality. * It comes from a lack of experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I have a BS in Comp Sci and my wife has a Masters in Geology.
> 
> The libtard myth that conservatives are not well educated was invented so libtards could feel superior to the rest of us.
> 
> But that is all it is; a myth.
> 
> Meanwhile, there is no end of the ridiculous petitions that libtard college students will sign.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwm8naiE5iU]College Students Petition to Ban Black Backpacks After Boston Bombing - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ6Z0lE_YtA]College Kids Sign Petition to Allow Obama to Spy on Fox News - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1oRQApuk4E]Petition to End Womens Suffrage (Right to Vote) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVxypRWZODQ]Water Banning Petition - Penn And Teller - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpHOaW99ST4]Obama Supporters Petition to Repeal the FIRST AMENDMENT. Seriously! Watch! - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApskzEmCX9I&list=PLa8S4GilqogQILnrvxLgZREFkebrMfJ3f]Obama Supporters Petition to Repeal 6th and 7th Amendments (Right to Speedy & Public Trial by Jury) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Comp-sci and geology are well rounded degrees that give one insight into the human condition.......
Click to expand...


No, it was an example of time spent on various campuses, and thus familiarity of college life, dumbass. Lol, you ask for X, then when X is given, deny that it is W, roflmao.



Ringel05 said:


> One of my second year psych classes had us set up and conduct psych experiments, I did mine on peer pressure.  You'd be amazed how even well educated individuals respond given the proper circumstances.  I'd be willing to bet those videos are student psych experiments for credit.



I think such could be done, but I think the pranksters had more material credit in mind than college credit.

The secondary problem is too many people that go to college shouldnt be there, really, because they are doomed to fail unless they socially engineer their degree somehow.

The primary problem is that our universities are churning out leftwing fascists by the hundreds of thousands each year and these vermin go straight into our government and  it's supporting corporate structure.


----------



## Ringel05

JimBowie1958 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I have a BS in Comp Sci and my wife has a Masters in Geology.
> 
> The libtard myth that conservatives are not well educated was invented so libtards could feel superior to the rest of us.
> 
> But that is all it is; a myth.
> 
> Meanwhile, there is no end of the ridiculous petitions that libtard college students will sign.
> 
> College Students Petition to Ban Black Backpacks After Boston Bombing - YouTube
> 
> College Kids Sign Petition to Allow Obama to Spy on Fox News - YouTube
> 
> Petition to End Womens Suffrage (Right to Vote) - YouTube
> 
> Water Banning Petition - Penn And Teller - YouTube
> 
> Obama Supporters Petition to Repeal the FIRST AMENDMENT. Seriously! Watch! - YouTube
> 
> Obama Supporters Petition to Repeal 6th and 7th Amendments (Right to Speedy & Public Trial by Jury) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Comp-sci and geology are well rounded degrees that give one insight into the human condition.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was an example of time spent on various campuses, and thus familiarity of college life, dumbass. Lol, you ask for X, then when X is given, deny that it is W, roflmao.
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my second year psych classes had us set up and conduct psych experiments, I did mine on peer pressure.  You'd be amazed how even well educated individuals respond given the proper circumstances.  I'd be willing to bet those videos are student psych experiments for credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think such could be done, but I think the pranksters had more material credit in mind than college credit.
> 
> The secondary problem is too many people that go to college shouldnt be there, really, because they are doomed to fail unless they socially engineer their degree somehow.
> 
> The primary problem is that our universities are churning out leftwing fascists by the hundreds of thousands each year and these vermin go straight into our government and  it's supporting corporate structure.
Click to expand...

You claim all of this and still infer you have developed rational cognitive skills.....  Sure thing there hazlnut...  Uummmmm, what was your name again?


----------



## DriftingSand

The most foolish and stupid folks on earth can be found on America's campuses of "advanced learning." 

_*"Ever learning, and never able to come to the knowledge of the truth." *_*2 Timothy 3:7*


----------



## JimBowie1958

Ringel05 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Comp-sci and geology are well rounded degrees that give one insight into the human condition.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was an example of time spent on various campuses, and thus familiarity of college life, dumbass. Lol, you ask for X, then when X is given, deny that it is W, roflmao.
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my second year psych classes had us set up and conduct psych experiments, I did mine on peer pressure.  You'd be amazed how even well educated individuals respond given the proper circumstances.  I'd be willing to bet those videos are student psych experiments for credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think such could be done, but I think the pranksters had more material credit in mind than college credit.
> 
> The secondary problem is too many people that go to college shouldnt be there, really, because they are doomed to fail unless they socially engineer their degree somehow.
> 
> The primary problem is that our universities are churning out leftwing fascists by the hundreds of thousands each year and these vermin go straight into our government and  it's supporting corporate structure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim all of this and still infer you have developed rational cognitive skills.....  Sure thing there hazlnut...  Uummmmm, what was your name again?
Click to expand...


I demonstrate my rational skills and you  wouldn't be able to evaluate them since you are an irrational person who confuses your fascist ideology with reason.

And my name is 'Go fuck yourself, bitch'.


----------



## Ringel05

JimBowie1958 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was an example of time spent on various campuses, and thus familiarity of college life, dumbass. Lol, you ask for X, then when X is given, deny that it is W, roflmao.
> 
> 
> 
> I think such could be done, but I think the pranksters had more material credit in mind than college credit.
> 
> The secondary problem is too many people that go to college shouldnt be there, really, because they are doomed to fail unless they socially engineer their degree somehow.
> 
> The primary problem is that our universities are churning out leftwing fascists by the hundreds of thousands each year and these vermin go straight into our government and  it's supporting corporate structure.
> 
> 
> 
> You claim all of this and still infer you have developed rational cognitive skills.....  Sure thing there hazlnut...  Uummmmm, what was your name again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I demonstrate my rational skills and you  wouldn't be able to evaluate them since you are an irrational person who confuses your fascist ideology with reason.
> 
> And my name is 'Go fuck yourself, bitch'.
Click to expand...




Have some KY to go with that butt hurt.  



Oh and you could surely benefit from psychoanalysis paired with anti-psychotics oh Hazlnut.


----------



## Dr Grump

JimBowie1958 said:


> I demonstrate my rational skills and you  wouldn't be able to evaluate them since you are an irrational person who confuses your fascist ideology with reason.
> 
> And my name is 'Go fuck yourself, bitch'.



Did you go to college, and if so, what did you study?


----------



## Ringel05

Dr Grump said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I demonstrate my rational skills and you  wouldn't be able to evaluate them since you are an irrational person who confuses your fascist ideology with reason.
> 
> And my name is 'Go fuck yourself, bitch'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go to college, and if so, what did you study?
Click to expand...


Beer bongs and skipping class......  Obviously.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Ringel05 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claim all of this and still infer you have developed rational cognitive skills.....  Sure thing there hazlnut...  Uummmmm, what was your name again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I demonstrate my rational skills and you  wouldn't be able to evaluate them since you are an irrational person who confuses your fascist ideology with reason.
> 
> And my name is 'Go fuck yourself, bitch'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have some KY to go with that butt hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and you could surely benefit from psychoanalysis paired with anti-psychotics oh Hazlnut.
Click to expand...


Lol, please keep demonstrating how you have nothing of substance to say, ass hat.

roflmao


----------



## JimBowie1958

Dr Grump said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I demonstrate my rational skills and you  wouldn't be able to evaluate them since you are an irrational person who confuses your fascist ideology with reason.
> 
> And my name is 'Go fuck yourself, bitch'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go to college, and if so, what did you study?
Click to expand...


I studied a lot of things, but got my Bachelor of Science degree in Comp Sci with a specialty in Information Systems, and a minor in history and mathematics from the University of Maryland.

But of course, I could just be lying my ass off like Jake the Fake Starkey does all the time or any one of a dozen libtards that post here.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Ringel05 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I demonstrate my rational skills and you  wouldn't be able to evaluate them since you are an irrational person who confuses your fascist ideology with reason.
> 
> And my name is 'Go fuck yourself, bitch'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go to college, and if so, what did you study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beer bongs and skipping class......  Obviously.
Click to expand...


Yes, obviously.


----------



## Ringel05

JimBowie1958 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I demonstrate my rational skills and you  wouldn't be able to evaluate them since you are an irrational person who confuses your fascist ideology with reason.
> 
> And my name is 'Go fuck yourself, bitch'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have some KY to go with that butt hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and you could surely benefit from psychoanalysis paired with anti-psychotics oh Hazlnut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, please keep demonstrating how you have nothing of substance to say, ass hat.
> 
> roflmao
Click to expand...


Okay, since you're conspicuously obtuse I'll elucidate.  (Means you are too dense to understand and I have to point out the obvious.....).
You read like the right wing version of hazlnut and rdean.  The only difference between you three is your sociopolitical paradigm. 


> please keep demonstrating how you have nothing of substance to say



In your case that is a self-evident form of projection.  Try again Sputz.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Ringel05 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have some KY to go with that butt hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and you could surely benefit from psychoanalysis paired with anti-psychotics oh Hazlnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, please keep demonstrating how you have nothing of substance to say, ass hat.
> 
> roflmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, since you're conspicuously obtuse I'll elucidate.  (Means you are too dense to understand and I have to point out the obvious.....).
> You read like the right wing version of hazlnut and rdean.  The only difference between you three is your sociopolitical paradigm.
> 
> 
> 
> please keep demonstrating how you have nothing of substance to say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your case that is a self-evident form of projection.  Try again Sputz.
Click to expand...


*yawn*

video tape of college students sincerely signing ridiculous petition, and your response is nefarious blatherings and ad hominem.

roflmao


----------



## Ringel05

JimBowie1958 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, please keep demonstrating how you have nothing of substance to say, ass hat.
> 
> roflmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, since you're conspicuously obtuse I'll elucidate.  (Means you are too dense to understand and I have to point out the obvious.....).
> You read like the right wing version of hazlnut and rdean.  The only difference between you three is your sociopolitical paradigm.
> 
> 
> 
> please keep demonstrating how you have nothing of substance to say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your case that is a self-evident form of projection.  Try again Sputz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> video tape of college students sincerely signing ridiculous petition, and your response is nefarious blatherings and ad hominem.
> 
> roflmao
Click to expand...

Delusional projection AND short memory span.......  Yup folks fact is stranger than fiction......  Funnier too.


----------



## rightwinger

Does anyone have any proof that the petition said anything about executing gunowners being executed in FEMA camps or is the OP fibbing again?


----------



## paulitician

rightwinger said:


> Does anyone have any proof that the petition said anything about executing gunowners being executed in FEMA camps or is the OP fibbing again?



I seriously doubt you as a loyal Obamabot, really cares. You know you're just gonna spew your programmed automated defense responses anyway. You Bots are all about defending the indefensible these days.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Ringel05 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, since you're conspicuously obtuse I'll elucidate.  (Means you are too dense to understand and I have to point out the obvious.....).
> You read like the right wing version of hazlnut and rdean.  The only difference between you three is your sociopolitical paradigm.
> 
> 
> In your case that is a self-evident form of projection.  Try again Sputz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> video tape of college students sincerely signing ridiculous petition, and your response is nefarious blatherings and ad hominem.
> 
> roflmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Delusional projection AND short memory span.......  Yup folks fact is stranger than fiction......  Funnier too.
Click to expand...


lol, you're such a moron.


----------



## JimBowie1958

paulitician said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any proof that the petition said anything about executing gunowners being executed in FEMA camps or is the OP fibbing again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt you as a loyal Obamabot, really cares. You know you're just gonna spew your programmed automated defense responses anyway. You Bots are all about defending the indefensible these days.
Click to expand...


Rightwinger is a known liar and a demofascist. He cant wait to see Obama declared President for Life and ruling by  decree with Congress disbanded.


----------



## rightwinger

JimBowie1958 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any proof that the petition said anything about executing gunowners being executed in FEMA camps or is the OP fibbing again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt you as a loyal Obamabot, really cares. You know you're just gonna spew your programmed automated defense responses anyway. You Bots are all about defending the indefensible these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwinger is a known liar and a demofascist. He cant wait to see Obama declared President for Life and ruling by  decree with Congress disbanded.
Click to expand...


Why don't you admit to all the nice people that you lied on this thread

Show us what the petition actually said

USMB wants to know


----------



## JimBowie1958

rightwinger said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt you as a loyal Obamabot, really cares. You know you're just gonna spew your programmed automated defense responses anyway. You Bots are all about defending the indefensible these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwinger is a known liar and a demofascist. He cant wait to see Obama declared President for Life and ruling by  decree with Congress disbanded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you admit to all the nice people that you lied on this thread
> 
> Show us what the petition actually said
> 
> USMB wants to know
Click to expand...


It's in the video, jack ass.

Lol, and the guy is audibly reading it to the signers.

Lord almighty, you are such a fucking retard.


----------



## Ringel05

JimBowie1958 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> video tape of college students sincerely signing ridiculous petition, and your response is nefarious blatherings and ad hominem.
> 
> roflmao
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional projection AND short memory span.......  Yup folks fact is stranger than fiction......  Funnier too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, you're such a moron.
Click to expand...


And this coming from a paranoid schizophrenic..........  Nope ya can't make this shit up.


----------



## paulitician

JimBowie1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwinger is a known liar and a demofascist. He cant wait to see Obama declared President for Life and ruling by  decree with Congress disbanded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you admit to all the nice people that you lied on this thread
> 
> Show us what the petition actually said
> 
> USMB wants to know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's in the video, jack ass.
> 
> Lol, and the guy is audibly reading it to the signers.
> 
> Lord almighty, you are such a fucking retard.
Click to expand...


Don't take the Troll Bait. He or she is just Trolling now. Just trying to hijack the thread. It's a common tactic used by the Obamabots. Give it some more time and he or she will eventually get around to blaming the BOOOOOSH for this. Like i said, the response is very predictable. It's all just programmed automated defense responses. They don't even think before spewing the programmed blather. Their Dear Leader does all the thinking for them. So don't waste too much time getting bogged down trying to reason with them. It just ain't gonna happen. Don't feed the Troll.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Ringel05 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional projection AND short memory span.......  Yup folks fact is stranger than fiction......  Funnier too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, you're such a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this coming from a paranoid schizophrenic..........  Nope ya can't make this shit up.
Click to expand...


Make up what?

That you live in a bubble denying the reality around you?  That your only retort is ridicule and being an ass?

lol


----------



## JimBowie1958

paulitician said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you admit to all the nice people that you lied on this thread
> 
> Show us what the petition actually said
> 
> USMB wants to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the video, jack ass.
> 
> Lol, and the guy is audibly reading it to the signers.
> 
> Lord almighty, you are such a fucking retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't take the Troll Bait. He or she is just Trolling now. Just trying to hijack the thread. It's a common tactic used by the Obamabots. Give it some more time and he or she will eventually get around to blaming the BOOOOOSH for this. Like i said, the response is very predictable. It's all just programmed automated defense responses. They don't even think before spewing the programmed blather. Their Dear Leader does all the thinking for them. So don't waste too much time getting bogged down trying to reason with them. It just ain't gonna happen. Don't feed the Troll.
Click to expand...


Yeah they want to talk  about anything other than the little fascists that our colleges are churning out.


----------



## Ringel05

JimBowie1958 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, you're such a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this coming from a paranoid schizophrenic..........  Nope ya can't make this shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make up what?
> 
> That you live in a bubble denying the reality around you?  That your only retort is ridicule and being an ass?
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


Yup, projection is your friend, hazlnut. 

Here's a clue, not that I expect you to get it, 
I already told you what was the most likely scenario behind the "petition" and why (psychologically based) these clueless morons are buying into it.  Obviously much more logical and academically based than your paranoid delusions concerning the situation.  
And don't worry Chicken Little, the sky is not falling........


----------



## JimBowie1958

Ringel05 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this coming from a paranoid schizophrenic..........  Nope ya can't make this shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make up what?
> 
> That you live in a bubble denying the reality around you?  That your only retort is ridicule and being an ass?
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, projection is your friend, hazlnut.
> 
> Here's a clue, not that I expect you to get it,
> I already told you what was the most likely scenario behind the "petition" and why (psychologically based) these clueless morons are buying into it.  Obviously much more logical and academically based than your paranoid delusions concerning the situation.
> And don't worry Chicken Little, the sky is not falling........
Click to expand...


And your bullshit theory doesn't work; the signers know what they are doing and the guy running the petition not only made sure they understood but he talked them into agreeing with the most outlandish things, like having gun owners shot.

But you cant see through your normalcy bias and that is MY fault?

lol, which proves that you are a fool and living in a bubble of comforting self-delusion.

BTW, eat shit.


----------



## paulitician

JimBowie1958 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the video, jack ass.
> 
> Lol, and the guy is audibly reading it to the signers.
> 
> Lord almighty, you are such a fucking retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take the Troll Bait. He or she is just Trolling now. Just trying to hijack the thread. It's a common tactic used by the Obamabots. Give it some more time and he or she will eventually get around to blaming the BOOOOOSH for this. Like i said, the response is very predictable. It's all just programmed automated defense responses. They don't even think before spewing the programmed blather. Their Dear Leader does all the thinking for them. So don't waste too much time getting bogged down trying to reason with them. It just ain't gonna happen. Don't feed the Troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah they want to talk  about anything other than the little fascists that our colleges are churning out.
Click to expand...


Our Public School System has become a haven for rabid Socialist/Progressive assholes. That's why more & more Americans are opting out of sending their children into that System. The Statist wankers ridicule and laugh at Homeschoolers, but they're actually doing very well in comparison to those stuck in our miserable failing Public School System. 

It's certainly no coincidence the Socialists/Progressives are constantly trying to ban Homeschooling. They feel threatened and therefore frightened. They can't possibly allow American Children to be free from Government indoctrination. They've fought tirelessly for many years to ban Homeschooling. All you have to do is ask yourself why? It's all about the indoctrination. You have to try and get to them at very early ages. And that's what our Public School System is about. Here's an interesting video, if you have about 8 minutes to spare...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okPnDZ1Txlo]SCHOOL SUCKS: The American Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

JimBowie1958 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make up what?
> 
> That you live in a bubble denying the reality around you?  That your only retort is ridicule and being an ass?
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, projection is your friend, hazlnut.
> 
> Here's a clue, not that I expect you to get it,
> I already told you what was the most likely scenario behind the "petition" and why (psychologically based) these clueless morons are buying into it.  Obviously much more logical and academically based than your paranoid delusions concerning the situation.
> And don't worry Chicken Little, the sky is not falling........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your bullshit theory doesn't work; the signers know what they are doing and the guy running the petition not only made sure they understood but he talked them into agreeing with the most outlandish things, like having gun owners shot.
> 
> But you cant see through your normalcy bias and that is MY fault?
> 
> lol, which proves that you are a fool and living in a bubble of comforting self-delusion.
> 
> BTW, eat shit.
Click to expand...


Yeah, so says the one with the extensive psych background.....  Oh yeah, I forgot, you don't have a psych background........


----------



## JimBowie1958

Ringel05 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, projection is your friend, hazlnut.
> 
> Here's a clue, not that I expect you to get it,
> I already told you what was the most likely scenario behind the "petition" and why (psychologically based) these clueless morons are buying into it.  Obviously much more logical and academically based than your paranoid delusions concerning the situation.
> And don't worry Chicken Little, the sky is not falling........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your bullshit theory doesn't work; the signers know what they are doing and the guy running the petition not only made sure they understood but he talked them into agreeing with the most outlandish things, like having gun owners shot.
> 
> But you cant see through your normalcy bias and that is MY fault?
> 
> lol, which proves that you are a fool and living in a bubble of comforting self-delusion.
> 
> BTW, eat shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, so says the one with the extensive psych background.....  Oh yeah, I forgot, you don't have a psych background........
Click to expand...


Hey, stinky little troll, don't you have a dark hole under a bridge calling your name?


----------



## Ringel05

JimBowie1958 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your bullshit theory doesn't work; the signers know what they are doing and the guy running the petition not only made sure they understood but he talked them into agreeing with the most outlandish things, like having gun owners shot.
> 
> But you cant see through your normalcy bias and that is MY fault?
> 
> lol, which proves that you are a fool and living in a bubble of comforting self-delusion.
> 
> BTW, eat shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so says the one with the extensive psych background.....  Oh yeah, I forgot, you don't have a psych background........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, stinky little troll, don't you have a dark hole under a bridge calling your name?
Click to expand...


Don't you have an episode of Pinky and the Brain to reenact?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Ringel05 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so says the one with the extensive psych background.....  Oh yeah, I forgot, you don't have a psych background........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, stinky little troll, don't you have a dark hole under a bridge calling your name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you have an episode of Pinky and the Brain to reenact?
Click to expand...


Projection doesn't suit you.

But then again, nothing suits you, you're too big of an ass hole.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

JimBowie1958 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make up what?
> 
> That you live in a bubble denying the reality around you?  That your only retort is ridicule and being an ass?
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, projection is your friend, hazlnut.
> 
> Here's a clue, not that I expect you to get it,
> I already told you what was the most likely scenario behind the "petition" and why (psychologically based) these clueless morons are buying into it.  Obviously much more logical and academically based than your paranoid delusions concerning the situation.
> And don't worry Chicken Little, the sky is not falling........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your bullshit theory doesn't work; the signers know what they are doing and the guy running the petition not only made sure they understood but he talked them into agreeing with the most outlandish things, like having gun owners shot.
> 
> But you cant see through your normalcy bias and that is MY fault?
> 
> lol, which proves that you are a fool and living in a bubble of comforting self-delusion.
> 
> BTW, eat shit.
Click to expand...


Obviously youve decided to not seek out the mental health treatment you so clearly need. 

Sad.


----------



## Ringel05

JimBowie1958 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, stinky little troll, don't you have a dark hole under a bridge calling your name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have an episode of Pinky and the Brain to reenact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Projection doesn't suit you.
> 
> But then again, nothing suits you, you're too big of an ass hole.
Click to expand...


Now who's projecting?  

Go get em oh slightly educated one.......


----------

